# Muslims Hate and Kill Palestinian Christians



## abu afak (Dec 22, 2013)

`Muslims Hate and Kill Palestinian Christians​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaYmPmoIpS8&list=PLEEECB9723D3288A4&index=1]Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians - YouTube[/ame]

Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians
.

Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians
.

Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians
.​


----------



## Jos (Dec 23, 2013)

Uploaded on May 22, 2008


----------



## abu afak (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> Uploaded on May 22, 2008_whistle:



So 2008 doesn't count!
LOL Jos. 
You really got me there Goofy!
Of course, Munnerdrone Daily posts stats back to *2000, the intifada.* (and Dishonestly/Incorrectly incl "70 years")
Tell HER all Casualties of 2008 and before - 95% of the Intifada numbers - Don't count. 

It' harder to find now since there are Few Christians Left from the 50 years of Muslim Cleansing in Palestine and Throughout the Middle East.
Especially the last 20 Years since Oslo when Arafag and the Palis-thugians got control.

And this is pre-Syria Civil war.
It just keeps getting worse.
'*Arab Spring' for Muslims is Nuclear Winter for Christians

Mideast without Christians*
Mideast without Christians 
Giulio Meotti / 04.18.11

This is the saddest Easter in the long epic of Arab Christianity: The cross is near extinction in the lands of it origin. The much-vaunted diversity of the Middle East is going to be reduced to the flat monotony of a single religion, Islam, and to a handful of languages.

In 1919, the Egyptian revolution adopted a green flag with the crescent and the cross. Both Muslims and Christians participated in the nationalist revolution against British colonialism. Now, according to the Egyptian Federation for Human Rights, more than 70 Christians a week are asking to leave the country due to Islamist threats.

The numbers are telling. *Today there is only one Middle Eastern country where the number of Christians has grown: Israel.* As documented in the Israeli Central Bureau of Statistics, the Christian community that numbered 34,000 people in 1949 is now 163,000-strong, and will reach 187,000 in 2020.
*
In the rest of the Middle East, the drive for Islamic purity is going to banish all traces of pre-Islamic pasts.* This has affected not only Christians, but other non-Islamic communities too, such as the Zoroastrians and Baha&#8217;is in Iran (the late also found refuge in Israel, in Haifa.)

The silence of the global forums, the flawed conscience of human rights groups, the self-denial of the media and the Vatican&#8217;s appeasement is helping facilitate this Islamist campaign. 
According to a report on religious freedom compiled by the US Department of State, 
the number of* Christians in Turkey declined from 2 MILLION to 85,000; 
in Lebanon they have gone from 55% to 35% of the population; 
in Syria, from HALF the population they have been reduced to 4%; 
in Jordan, from 18% to 2%. 
In Iraq, they will be Exterminated.*

Should the exodus of Christians from *Bethlehem continue in the next two or three decades, there may be no clergy left to conduct religious services in Jesus&#8217; birthplace. *
In Iran, Christians have become virtually non-existent since 1979, when Khomeini ordered the immediate closure of all Christian schools. 
*In Gaza, the 3,000 who remain are subjected to persecution. *
In SUDAN, Christians in the South are forced into slavery.
[......]​


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good point.  Thanks for reminding us that some things never change.




Jos said:


> Uploaded on May 22, 2008


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 23, 2013)

Palestinian christians?  What about iraqi christians, who have suffered insane amounts of terrorism and attacks by muslims?  Or lebanese christians (maronites), or orthodox christians in other arab nations, or assyrians in iraq, or arabs, azeri and bahai in iran?  Copts in Egypt, or chaldeans across iraq and elsehwere in the arab mideast?

Arab muslims are THE most intolerant, racist filth on earth - next to a few piece of garbage posting in this forum defending them.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 23, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Palestinian christians?  What about iraqi christians, who have suffered insane amounts of terrorism and attacks by muslims?  Or lebanese christians (maronites), or orthodox christians in other arab nations, or assyrians in iraq, or arabs, azeri and bahai in iran?  Copts in Egypt, or chaldeans across iraq and elsehwere in the arab mideast?
> 
> Arab muslims are THE most intolerant, racist filth on earth - next to a few piece of garbage posting in this forum defending them.



No question that Christians have been leaving the ME since the Six Day war.

I Have known many, many Christians from Lebanon, Iraq, Iran, Syria and Palestine. With each geopolitical crisis they leave.


----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Good point.  Thanks for reminding us that some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well said!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 23, 2013)

It is not like Muslims are becoming more tolerant of Christians and other religions.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HskaL-xk_HQ#t=29]BDS Movement and Christian Persecution (Hovhaness) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 23, 2013)

Traditional Islam is suppose to be tolerant of the monotheist Jews and Christians.
The people that are killing are not main stream Muslims.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 23, 2013)

That is true.  Problem is that if only 10% of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are terrorists, that still leaves almost 17 million of them out to kill us infidels all over the world.  And where are the worldwide peaceful Muslim protests against their terrorists?





Moonglow said:


> Traditional Islam is suppose to be tolerant of the monotheist Jews and Christians.
> The people that are killing are not main stream Muslims.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 23, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> That is true.  Problem is that if only 10% of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are terrorists, that still leaves almost 17 million of them out to kill us infidels all over the world.  And where are the worldwide peaceful Muslim protests against their terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the Arab newspapers.. The are most definitely against the radicals and extremists.


----------



## dreolin (Dec 23, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> That is true.  *Problem is that if only 10% of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are terrorists, that still leaves almost 17 million of them out to kill us infidels all over the world. * And where are the worldwide peaceful Muslim protests against their terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention MJB12741's poor math skills in multiplying .1 x 1,600,000,000.

If 10% of Afghanis alone were "terrorists" or militants, they could beat all our high powered technology with sling shots. They would double our entire, world wide military strength.

But hey, let's make up figures when other falsehoods fail.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 23, 2013)

LOL!  Now THAT'S funny!  Bless you for all the laughs you give us while those you support are killing us infidels all over the world.





dreolin said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > That is true.  *Problem is that if only 10% of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are terrorists, that still leaves almost 17 million of them out to kill us infidels all over the world. * And where are the worldwide peaceful Muslim protests against their terrorists?
> ...


----------



## dreolin (Dec 23, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> LOL!  Now THAT'S funny!  Bless you for all the laughs you give us while those you support are killing us infidels all over the world.



I have seen war and have very little stomach for it. I support peaceful solutions with the realization that such solutions require a healthy dose of justice and truth. You appear to be woefully lacking in either of those qualities and you and those like you are part of the problem. I do not laugh at peace. I cannot prevent you from doing so.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> Uploaded on May 22, 2008



If you're going to point out the date of a YouTube video, do it for EVERY poster.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 23, 2013)

It is humans being inhuman. These people are suffering and no name/title of beliefs are needed to know it is wrong.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 23, 2013)

Tolerance and respect vary but not all the news is bad

Bethlehem eyes tourist boom after dark decade 
Bethlehem eyes tourist boom after dark decade 

Ringing the bells of Bethlehem a fading tradition - 
Ringing the bells of Bethlehem a fading tradition - TribToday.com - News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Tribune Chronicle - Warren, OH  via @sharethis

Nigeria boosts Christmas security against Islamist attacks 
Nigeria boosts Christmas security against Islamist attacks - National Law Enforcement | Examiner.com  via [MENTION=22733]examiner[/MENTION]com

Muslim Christmas celebrations gain a toehold 
Muslim Christmas celebrations gain a toehold  via @usatoday

The controversy over Merry Xmas: Wheres the fatwa? | The Jakarta Post The controversy over ?Merry Xmas?: Where?s the fatwa? | The Jakarta Post  via @jakpost

A strong bond for Christians and Muslims 
A strong bond for Christians and Muslims - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette  via [MENTION=14979]pittsburgh[/MENTION]pg


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so Palestinians can remain in Israel.  And rocket missiles for a thank you.  What more do you want Israel to offer Palestinians for peace?  And what have the Palestinians ever offered to Israel for peace?





dreolin said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Now THAT'S funny!  Bless you for all the laughs you give us while those you support are killing us infidels all over the world.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello!  Anybody home?



MJB12741 said:


> Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so Palestinians can remain in Israel.  And rocket missiles for a thank you.  What more do you want Israel to offer Palestinians for peace?  And what have the Palestinians ever offered to Israel for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 24, 2013)

Hamas has declared an Intafada to uproot Israel and then Islamic jihad to convert or kill on the world.
So much for unity with the PA or peace talks.  Of course Hamas wanted to find a way not to make peace.  And people wonder why Israel and Egypt have a blockade on dual use or weapon items?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 24, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Hamas has declared an Intafada to uproot Israel and then Islamic jihad to convert or kill on the world.
> So much for unity with the PA or peace talks.  Of course Hamas wanted to find a way not to make peace.  And people wonder why Israel and Egypt have a blockade on dual use or weapon items?



How tragic and stupid that the conflict has gone on for more than 80 years.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 24, 2013)

Like it or not, we all know of Israel's peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians for peace.  But I guess I forgot all that the Palestinians have offered to Israel for peace.  What were they?





Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas has declared an Intafada to uproot Israel and then Islamic jihad to convert or kill on the world.
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 24, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> It is humans being inhuman. These people are suffering and no name/title of beliefs are needed to know it is wrong.



Yes, it is humans being inhuman, but the infliction of suffering and death often does have a name and an identify linked to an ideology.

That ideology, of course, is jihadwarfare to expand the dominion of Allah's religion, as elucidated in the koran. That's the root cause. Al-Qaeda is just a name. So are Islamic Jihad, Harakat al-Muqawamah al-Islamiyyah (Hamas), Abu Sayyaf, Tanzim Qa'idat Al-Jihad in Bilad al-Rafidayn (al-Qaeda in Iraq), Hizbullah, Al-Ikhwan Al-Moslemoon (the Muslim Brotherhood), and countless others. As much as we Westerners like our information and our lives to be neatly compartmentalized and labeled, jihad is amorphous, messy, and nameless. Whatever name you call it, it always means the same thing: Kill the unbelievers, apostates who stand between Islam and its delusions of world supremacy.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 24, 2013)

A scary, not merry, Christmas for Christians in the Middle East
A scary, not merry, Christmas for Christians in the Middle East | Fox News
By Lela Gilbert
December 23, 2013



> "....But what about the rest of the world? For example, what kind of Christmas can Christian communities in the Middle East expect &#8211; not only in the little town of Bethlehem, but beyond?
> 
> Apart from Israel, the region once known as the &#8220;Cradle of Christianity&#8221; is now comprised of Muslim-majority states.
> 
> ...


`


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 24, 2013)

Israeli authorities, fuck with anyone that is a non-jew.



> _ Israels not-so-stellar record on treatment of Christians
> 
> The 2010 State Department report on religious freedom in Israel and the occupied territories found that the *Israeli Ministry of the Interior (MOI) is harassing Christian priests by demanding they renew their visas time and time again. *It limits the number of visas Christian religious workers receive, and makes onerous demands on them. The visa application process, when successful, takes months. *During 2010, the MOI refused to renew the Jerusalem Anglican bishops residency permit, claiming that he was involved in forgery. The bishop denies the claim, and it is noteworthy that he was not indicted.*
> 
> The MOI further refuses to grant recognized legal status to several old churches in Israel, all of them Protestant. Four Christian churches are waiting years for recognition of their legal status: the Ethiopian-Orthodox Church, the Coptic-Orthodox Church, the Evangelic Lutheran Church, and the United Christian Council._


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Israeli authorities, fuck with anyone that is a non-jew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is actually an age old issue of proselytation abouding in Africa and the Middle-East.
Christians are asked not to proselytize in return for visas and then immediately proselytize.
Hmmm...I'm quite sure upon whom the blames lies in this situation.
It can't be the fault of the Christian proselytizer.
Nah!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 24, 2013)

dreolin said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!  Now THAT'S funny!  Bless you for all the laughs you give us while those you support are killing us infidels all over the world.
> ...



Unfortunately you will never hear those words cross the lips of those in the so called peace process.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas has declared an Intafada to uproot Israel and then Islamic jihad to convert or kill on the world.
> ...





what conflict has gone on for more than 80 years???-----the JIHAD to  impose the filth of 
meccaism on the world began some 1400 years ago and has ----so far,,  resulted in genocides of  HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   -------and destroyed whole ---highly advanced,,  cultures      (for the record---meccaism is not the only ideology which has been thus 
destructive)


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 24, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



There is actually an age old issue of proselytation abouding in Africa and the Middle-East.
 Christians are asked not to proselytize in return for visas and then immediately proselytize.
 Hmmm...I'm quite sure upon whom the blames lies in this situation.
 It can't be the fault of the Christian proselytizer.
 Nah!

I'd like a response.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 24, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> There is actually an age old issue of proselytation abouding in Africa and the Middle-East.
> Christians are asked not to proselytize in return for visas and then immediately proselytize.
> Hmmm...I'm quite sure upon whom the blames lies in this situation.
> It can't be the fault of the Christian proselytizer.
> Nah!


Christian's don't run around trying to convert people to Christianity.

Bullshit Christian's do.  Evangelical's in this country do.  But they lost Christ a long time ago.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually an age old issue of proselytation abouding in Africa and the Middle-East.
> ...



That's why we have one or two major stories every year that manage to leak out that yet another stubborn missionary has breached their visa agreement.
If one story is making the news, there are always many more not making the news.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 24, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> That's why we have one or two major stories every year that manage to leak out that yet another stubborn missionary has breached their visa agreement.
> If one story is making the news, there are always many more not making the news.


I'm sure that is true.

But that's not the issue with the priests in the story I posted.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we have one or two major stories every year that manage to leak out that yet another stubborn missionary has breached their visa agreement.
> ...



The odds are very likely that if a man of the cloth is being asked to constantly renew his visa he is breaching his agreement.
I would personally find it difficult to out and out kick a missionary out of a country because I understand they are performing, in their mind, God's command to spread the Gospel.
This is a VERY delicate issue to deal with, especially in a nation that goes out of it's way to allow ALL faiths access to their Holy Sites.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 24, 2013)

OMG!  Missionaries have gone to every corner of the world converting people so far removed from Western civilization.  Christians have waged war and spread disease in the name of god.  Cultures have been destroyed and vital history and artifacts lost forever because they were not christian.  Women have been burned at the stake for witchcraft, inquisitions, massacres have cost millions of lives.
Christ sacrificed himself.  brillobrains is an example of who he was trying to save?  Sadly our illustrious scarecrow failed to learn the lessons Jesus was trying to teach and orchestrated his own death so god would forgive.
Anyone with so little regard for others of any faith or culture likely never had god in his heart to loose.
Jesus was trying to teach people.  He was a jew so if they were converted it was to the truth of god's love, not to Christianity.  There was no Christianity till close to a century after Jesus death.  Jews and followers of Jesus prayed together in synagogues or where ever they gathered.
Jesus was not made divine till almost four hundred years after his death and only after the bishops got into physical fights with each other and then by a narrow vote.  Not something Jesus would have been proud of.  Jesus was not teaching people to love him, but to love god.  He was spreading the word of god from the torah.  The meaning behind the stories saved there.  Much like Islam today the words were being twisted by clerics, priests for their own purposes.  Christians have and continue to do the same today.
Anyone that does not actively work to defuse violence and seek to bring about peace fail Jesus and god.  Those who don't believe in jesus or god and fail to strie for peace fail mankind and the planet.
The BS on this and other forums shows how far off the path we have all gone.  Lies and disinformation will not help the cause of anything but more hate and killing.
There are good people of all faiths, but the stinkers foul the air so badly it make the decent ones hard to see.
Anyone have a bottle of Fabreeze handy>
Merry Christmas, even if no one knows the real story of today, it has come to represent a giving of hope and new birth.  That is the season and reason for the greeting.  May people learn to love their neighbor and bring peace to the world.  Those of any faith or creed can accept that
Hopefully posters will have a better attitude and maybe find the gift of knowledge in their stocking and not a lump of coal to cause more pollution.
Lighten your spirits and open your heart.
Goodwill to all
May one day people learn to carry the joy and spirit of the day all year long, not just on a pagan holiday hijacked by the church.








Billo_Really said:


> Inependent said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually an age old issue of proselytation abouding in Africa and the Middle-East.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> The odds are very likely that if a man of the cloth is being asked to constantly renew his visa he is breaching his agreement.
> I would personally find it difficult to out and out kick a missionary out of a country because I understand they are performing, in their mind, God's command to spread the Gospel.
> This is a VERY delicate issue to deal with, especially in a nation that goes out of it's way to allow ALL faiths access to their Holy Sites.


They don't treat Rabbi's that way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> OMG!  Missionaries have gone to every corner of the world converting people so far removed from Western civilization.  Christians have waged war and spread disease in the name of god.  Cultures have been destroyed and vital history and artifacts lost forever because they were not christian.  Women have been burned at the stake for witchcraft, inquisitions, massacres have cost millions of lives.
> Christ sacrificed himself.  brillobrains is an example of who he was trying to save?  Sadly our illustrious scarecrow failed to learn the lessons Jesus was trying to teach and orchestrated his own death so god would forgive.
> Anyone with so little regard for others of any faith or culture likely never had god in his heart to loose.
> Jesus was trying to teach people.  He was a jew so if they were converted it was to the truth of god's love, not to Christianity.  There was no Christianity till close to a century after Jesus death.  Jews and followers of Jesus prayed together in synagogues or where ever they gathered.
> ...


My comments were in response to *Independent* saying Priests were trying to convert people to obtain visa's.

All 3 major religions have at their core, God.  They might call HIM by different names, but it's the same guy (so to speak).  And all 3 religions can trace their roots back to Abraham.  And Jesus would not like all the "in-fighting" between religions.  Nobody goes around saying, _"my parents are better than your parents"._

There's no difference between Islam, Judaism and Christianity, other than the way they choose to worship.  Not one of them is better than the other.  And not one of them is worse than the other.

Every word in the Bible has one, and only one message.  And that message is just one word.  *LOVE*.  That's it.  That's what Jesus was about. 

BTW, do you know what the opposite of LOVE is?

_Hint: It's not hate._


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 25, 2013)

and christians and muslims should not try to falsely blame jews or condemn them as evil and deserving of extermination, or try to wipe out their history and ties to the land of Israel.  They should not steal the right of the jews to their own lands or prevent them from prayer in the holy places.
Jews have been persecuted and should have one place where they can practice their faith in safety and peace.  They should not be denied access to the mount and site of the temple that Jesus acknowledge as the house of god.





Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Missionaries have gone to every corner of the world converting people so far removed from Western civilization.  Christians have waged war and spread disease in the name of god.  Cultures have been destroyed and vital history and artifacts lost forever because they were not christian.  Women have been burned at the stake for witchcraft, inquisitions, massacres have cost millions of lives.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> and christians and muslims should not try to falsely blame jews or condemn them as evil and deserving of extermination, or try to wipe out their history and ties to the land of Israel.  They should not steal the right of the jews to their own lands or prevent them from prayer in the holy places.
> Jews have been persecuted and should have one place where they can practice their faith in safety and peace.  They should not be denied access to the mount and site of the temple that Jesus acknowledge as the house of god.


None of my posts have anything to do with jews or Judaism.  Not one.

My issue is with Israeli's and their wanton disregard for international law and human rights.  That's it.

And on the subject of "blame", I find too many people around here that won't blame Israel for anything.  Nothing.  The Israeli's can do the most sick and vicious thing (like shooting at people fishing and farming) and some people around here think nothing of it.  Or they make excuses for it.

For what possible reason, would someone shoot at someone fishing?  That's just sadistically evil.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > and christians and muslims should not try to falsely blame jews or condemn them as evil and deserving of extermination, or try to wipe out their history and ties to the land of Israel.  They should not steal the right of the jews to their own lands or prevent them from prayer in the holy places.
> ...





simple-----dead bodies on the beaches of   Tel Aviv/bat yam.       compliments of your 
fishing heroes          In fact rape and murder upon casual evening strollers was 
the   M.O  of your heroes when I was a kid--------the custom led to restrictions on 
movements of your fishing heros-------not a cessation of fishing


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The restrictions on fishing are because of the gas fields off the coast. If I could post a map of those gas fields, I would do so.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> The restrictions on fishing are because of the gas fields off the coast. If I could post a map of those gas fields, I would do so.


That's absolutely true.

The Israeli's want Gazan oil.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 25, 2013)

oil location spans across the Lebanese and Israeli territorial waters

Leviathan field



Billo_Really said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > The restrictions on fishing are because of the gas fields off the coast. If I could post a map of those gas fields, I would do so.
> ...


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> oil location spans across the Lebanese and Israeli territorial waters
> 
> Leviathan field
> 
> ...





ROFLMAO       restrictions on small boats carrying rapists and murderers 
PRECEDED   the discovery of the gas fields-----but KEEP TRYING


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > oil location spans across the Lebanese and Israeli territorial waters
> ...




Are you convinced that all Arabs are rapists and murderers?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian christians?  What about iraqi christians, who have suffered insane amounts of terrorism and attacks by muslims?  Or lebanese christians (maronites), or orthodox christians in other arab nations, or assyrians in iraq, or arabs, azeri and bahai in iran?  Copts in Egypt, or chaldeans across iraq and elsehwere in the arab mideast?
> ...


Yes, mostly because Muslims keep killing them and blowing up their churches, like they do in Egypt. Because of Islam, Muslims cannot coexist with anybody, whether as a minority or a majority. 

Qur'an (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."

Qur'an (5:80) - "You will see many of them befriending those who disbelieve; certainly evil is that which their souls have sent before for them, that Allah became displeased with them and in chastisement shall they abide." 

Qur'an (3:28) - "Let not the believers Take for friends or helpers Unbelievers rather than believers: if any do that, in nothing will there be help from Allah: except by way of precaution, that ye may Guard yourselves from them..."


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes, mostly because Muslims keep killing them and blowing up their churches, like they do in Egypt. Because of Islam, Muslims cannot coexist with anybody, whether as a minority or a majority.
> 
> Qur'an (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."
> 
> ...


You might say that about muslims, but your posts prove that it is actually Zionists who can't co-exist with anyone else.

I challenge anyone to find a post of yours that indicates any tolerance of others.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Have you read the Koran or lived in any Muslim country?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I suppose it is an embarrassment when these verses are brought up. Especially when there are clear indications that moslems adhere rigorously to them.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The verses should be taken in context with a working understanding of the basics..  It helps to read the Koran..

Haters can do that with the Bible or the Torah.. I choose not to do so.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...




   I read the koran----and my husband was born in a muslim country----got any 
   questions      Shaar...  ????          hubby will not even TOUCH  a copy of the 
   koran-----they used to kill his people for doing so.   

   BTW  shaar-----do you know any non muslims who have lived in muslim countries?---


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



If you follow events around the globe, you cant help but notice that moslems _actually do_ take those verses in context. That is precisely the problem.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Actually yes.. I lived in Muslims countries for nearly two decades as a practicing Christian.. without incident.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Unfortunately, theres no way to know if thats true or not. Your alleged experiences conflict with so much of what is reliably reported from those locations where islam is the majority religion.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...




LOL    what does  "without incident"  mean?       you are clueless---I know jews who lived 
for a time in saudi arabia  "without incident"--------do you need to be LYNCHED to notice 
a problem?----------slaves lived in plantations in the south   "without incident"     too


----------



## Jroc (Dec 25, 2013)

> *Iraqi Christians Targeted in Christmas Bombings That Kill 37*
> 
> BAGHDAD (AP) &#8212; Militants in Iraq targeted Christians in three separate Christmas Day bombings in Baghdad, killing at least 37 people, officials said Wednesday. In one attack, a car bomb went off near a church in the capital's southern Dora neighborhood, killing at least 26 people and wounding 38, a police officer said. Earlier, two bombs ripped through a nearby outdoor market simultaneously in the Christian section of Athorien, killing 11 people and wounding 21, the officer said. The Iraq-based leader of the Chaldean Catholic Church, Louis Sako, said the parked car bomb exploded after Christmas Mass and that none of the worshippers were hurt. Sako said he didn't believe the church was the target.




Iraqi Christians Targeted in Christmas Bombings That Kill 37 | CNS News


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




There are thousands and thousands of Americans who have lived and  worked in the ME since the 1940s.. Some for careers of 20 to 40 years.. and there are many who are 3rd generation expats.

I you are actually interested... you might go to ARAMCO Brats or ARAMCO Annuitants.. or SUSRIS.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *Iraqi Christians Targeted in Christmas Bombings That Kill 37*
> >
> > BAGHDAD (AP) &#8212; Militants in Iraq targeted Christians in three separate Christmas Day bombings in Baghdad, killing at least 37 people, officials said Wednesday. In one attack, a car bomb went off near a church in the capital's southern Dora neighborhood, killing at least 26 people and wounding 38, a police officer said. Earlier, two bombs ripped through a nearby outdoor market simultaneously in the Christian section of Athorien, killing 11 people and wounding 21, the officer said. The Iraq-based leader of the Chaldean Catholic Church, Louis Sako, said the parked car bomb exploded after Christmas Mass and that none of the worshippers were hurt. Sako said he didn't believe the church was the target.
> 
> ...



What a shame the militants haven't read their Koran "in context".


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



You might also be interested to learn of the gated communities that house the majority of the foreign workers.  

I agree that getting hauled off to jail by the religious police for holding hands on a public street might be fun, but...


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *Iraqi Christians Targeted in Christmas Bombings That Kill 37*
> ...



Yes.. it is a shame.. but Iraq came up under the British system... as opposed to the American one.. They, like Iran, have always had lots of conflict.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Islam has always been self-destructive. The various dictators who have, at various times in the past (and in the present), chosen to further the islamist calipha, have typoically been targets of opportunity for the next-in-line.  I think its important to understand that the concept of an Islamic State may be largely the whim of an active imagination. History tells us that half of the rightly guided Caliphs were assassinated by other Moslems. All of them fought civil wars with other Moslems and Moslem rebels. Exactly WHEN did this wonderful State ever really exist? 

It never did.  

The problem with a decentralized religion as Islam has become in modern times is that everyone can choose to misinterpret the original precepts of the religion however they want, even to the extreme right or left and claim (falsely) that it is the true path of Islam.

All religions have gone through this process and continue to even until this day. Christianity went through this in the Dark Ages and Islam is in its own Dark Age, apparently never willing or able to claw its way out.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Christians have had the same struggles for dominance.. or have you forgotten?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



And they got over it a few centuries ago.
In favor of things like electricity, plumbing and air conditioning.
I think they made a pretty good choice.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I haven't forgotten.  I noted it. 

Christianity and Judaism, as we know, met with reform and enlightenment. In short, they grew up and became a positive force for civilization and progress worldwide. In fact, both were considerable influences in shaping social climate which fostered the freedoms, science, and prosperity of Western civilization. I cringe at the notion of Christianity never having undergone a reformation. Witch hunts, burning at the stake, inquisitions,... that would be awful. Today there are many different sects and subdivisions of Christianity, and with a nod to the founding vision of Martin Luther during the sixteenth century, those incarnations of the Christian faith manage to avoid warfare with each other. They have managed to coexist and flourish within the embrace of secular governance. That flexibility is even alluded to in the Gospels: _"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's." Matthew 22:21._


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The Ottoman Empire reduced many Arab countries to illiterate backwaters... 

Arab Spring debacles aside.. the Gulf States are moving forward very rapidly with healthcare, education, roads, housing, desalination, innovative power sources, agriculture, fisheries and manufacturing. 

KSA has added 500,000 manufacturing jobs in the last couple of years.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I haven't forgotten.  I noted it.
> 
> Christianity and Judaism, as we know, met with reform and enlightenment. In short, they grew up and became a positive force for civilization and progress worldwide. In fact, both were considerable influences in shaping social climate which fostered the freedoms, science, and prosperity of Western civilization. I cringe at the notion of Christianity never having undergone a reformation. Witch hunts, burning at the stake, inquisitions,... that would be awful. Today there are many different sects and subdivisions of Christianity, and with a nod to the founding vision of Martin Luther during the sixteenth century, those incarnations of the Christian faith manage to avoid warfare with each other. They have managed to coexist and flourish within the embrace of secular governance. That flexibility is even alluded to in the Gospels: _"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's." Matthew 22:21._


Fostered freedoms?  Are you nuts?

How free are Palestinian's in the West Bank?  How free are Gazan's?

Your hypocrisy is absolutely disgusting!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Great news regarding the KSA. I suppose that bodes well for the thriving Jewish community there. 

... the thriving Jewish community there. Wait, who wrote that?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I know you love the whole world, and that's great.
But let's get real.
Israel, from the ashes of the Holocaust, became civilized in like one day.
The Southern Arab Peninsula, happy they are that they are far away from Iran, etc. has always pretty much been trying to escape the madness aspect of Islam.
These Arab nations are benefiting from a two hundred year old European knowledge base at the moment.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't forgotten.  I noted it.
> ...



Your melodrama is hilarious.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Your melodrama is hilarious.


And your bullshit is obvious.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your melodrama is hilarious.
> ...



Stop whining.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your melodrama is hilarious.
> ...



When's the last time you visited Gaza or the Jordanian West Bank?
Please give a straight answer.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...





     OH GEE------another groupie in the myth of the  GLORIOUS HISTORY OF THE 
          OF THE GREAT ARAB NATION         and the BEAUTY OF DAR AL ISLAM

    I will never forget hearing the now dead idiot   MEHDI   sputtering hysterically

                 "PITA IS ARRAAAABBB"

         the jerk was all upset that eat jews  bread as if   AL NABI DID NOT INVENT IT


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



There are Jews working in Saudi Arabia.. They just don't have Israeli passports.

When were you last in Saudi Arabia?

My Jewish nephew was there for a couple of weeks less than 3 years ago.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I bet your Jewish nephew doesn't have an Israeli stamp in his passport.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I'm sure your Jewish nephew was delighted to be able to worship at the Jewish temples across the KSA, yes?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





actually lots of the jews in Saudi arabia have Israeli passports-----in their back pockets----
     Saudi arabia NEEDS jews   ----especially Israeli jews


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *Iraqi Christians Targeted in Christmas Bombings That Kill 37*
> >
> > BAGHDAD (AP)  Militants in Iraq targeted Christians in three separate Christmas Day bombings in Baghdad, killing at least 37 people, officials said Wednesday. In one attack, a car bomb went off near a church in the capital's southern Dora neighborhood, killing at least 26 people and wounding 38, a police officer said. Earlier, two bombs ripped through a nearby outdoor market simultaneously in the Christian section of Athorien, killing 11 people and wounding 21, the officer said. The Iraq-based leader of the Chaldean Catholic Church, Louis Sako, said the parked car bomb exploded after Christmas Mass and that none of the worshippers were hurt. Sako said he didn't believe the church was the target.
> 
> ...


*Your link:*

"There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attacks, but Iraq's dwindling Christian community, which is estimated to number about 400,000 to 600,000 people, often has been targeted by al-Qaida and other insurgents who see the Christians as heretics."

*How does the number of Iraqi Christians, al-Qaida insurgents, and exploding devices in Iraq today compare with December of 2002?*


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



No.. Israel has nothing to offer the Saudis but trouble..  So many Israelis are abrasive and rude.. That is not Saudi trait.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Better to be abrasive and rude than be prone to chopping off heads and hands!


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




LOL   gee    arabists are really dim       LOL    saudis CLING to jews-----and Israelis----
even in the USA        Of all  "arabs" ----the most CLINGY to jews are saudis -------
they never trust a muslim doctor and barely trust a christian


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Exactly.  Israelis are rude, even when they invite you for dinner and host you.
And you know you won't be headless in the morning.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> When's the last time you visited Gaza or the Jordanian West Bank?
> Please give a straight answer.


I've never been there.  

Even if I did, it wouldn't change the reality.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Stop whining.


Stop lying.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You may think its a good trait.. but in 1920 Arab Christians and Jews were horrified at the European Zionists.. They organized to stop their immigration.  They were socialists to a man and they were blatant re: free love and  bare arms and legs.

They told they Arabs they would make them slaves or drive them out.. So the people from the ghettos and progroms of Europe were even then pretty crude.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



How many Jews do you know personally who survived the Holocaust and moved to Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Better to be abrasive and rude than be prone to chopping off heads and hands!


I guess you didn't hear about the IDF soldiers who shot a pregnant mother seeking shelter, then took a knife and carved out the unborn baby from her belly and set it down next to the mother on the street and walked away.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Better to be abrasive and rude than be prone to chopping off heads and hands!
> ...



I gave the order.
But I lost the link, can you provide it for me?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> How many Jews do you know personally who survived the Holocaust and moved to Israel?


Why bring them up, when you so blatantly shit on their memory?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



I only know one Jews who was a Holocaust survivor .. and she didn't move to Israel.

But, I have known a couple of teen-aged criminals who immigrated to the US from Israel...


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> I gave the order.
> But I lost the link, can you provide it for me?


How did you give the order?  Rectally?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > How many Jews do you know personally who survived the Holocaust and moved to Israel?
> ...



Because I know, or knew, dozens of them who were the biggest capitalists you could ever possibly find.
BTW, they were all murderers and child molesters.
And they scared the Arabs so much that three nations attacked them at once.
By the way, did you hear the once about the Jewish nation that keeps kicking the crap out of their Arab neighbors?

And now back to you!....


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I gave the order.
> ...



Damn!  Are you spying on me?
Do you work for the NSA or is is true you hang out in toilets?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Which, of course, makes you an authority on teenage hoodlums and the Jewish Scriptures.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Damn!  Are you spying on me?
> Do you work for the NSA or is is true you hang out in toilets?


It was one of Snowden's revelations.

It also said you suck dick for drug money.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My God, man.. The six day war was planned in the 1950s.. Read Moshe Dayan and Sharret.. They detail the provocations.

Israel wanted more land and water assets. That's the reason for their non stop raid on Lebanon with dump truck and their attempts to divert the rivers of Lebanon.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> I only know one Jews who was a Holocaust survivor .. and she didn't move to Israel.
> 
> But, I have known a couple of teen-aged criminals who immigrated to the US from Israel...


I used to work with an Iranian architect, who had jewish friends, who just hated Israeli's.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  Are you spying on me?
> ...



Damn it!  You found out!

You see, I'm playing along allowing you to make an idiot of yourself.
Please continue.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




    Sharoona is jealous------Israeli jews and  ----jews from other parts of the world 
    are imported into   Saudi arabia   REGULARLY----to help those jerks with their 
    problems and fix their sick bodies and souls          Some of the stuff that they 
    face is HILARIOUS------they are cautioned to NEVER UTTER A HEBREW PRAYER 
    on   "holy"   saudi soil          Don't tell anyone      IT IS A BIG SECRET


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Interesting...
[x] Israel is more powerful then ever
[x] Syria is weaker than ever
[x] Lebanon wants to be of Syria
[x] Israel is not taking advantage of the situation

How can you go from seeming so intelligent and reasonable on every topic yesterday to seeming to be an idiot on every topic today?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > I only know one Jews who was a Holocaust survivor .. and she didn't move to Israel.
> ...



A lot of people don't like Israelis but because they cannot handle their toughness and abruptness.  However they are prickly on the outside but smooth and sweet on the inside.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona,
I think I just realized someone else is using your logon.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> You see, I'm playing along...


Most kids do.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



The Israeli teen that was so abrasive is now wanted in five states.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> A lot of people don't like Israelis but because they cannot handle their toughness and abruptness.  However they are prickly on the outside but smooth and sweet on the inside.


I completely support the Israeli left.

The Israeli right can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Wow!  One Israeli teen wanted in FIVE State.
KILL THE JEWS!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people don't like Israelis but because they cannot handle their toughness and abruptness.  However they are prickly on the outside but smooth and sweet on the inside.
> ...



Ooooh, I am sure the Israelis are sooooo frightened of your opinion.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

These are the Israeli's I support!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Ooooh, I am sure the Israelis are sooooo frightened of your opinion.


My opinion is pretty kick-ass, doncha think?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



In the early 1990s 300 Israeli families moved to our town.. Nobody liked them .. not even other Jews.. They were positively loud and gross.. Zero manners. One tried to buy my house by involving me in a scam to  defraud the bank.. I told him to get off my porch.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> These are the Israeli's I support!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAV-3-AqP9M



It's a fascinating fact that the Lefties became Righties after a few hundred Jews were killed by suicide bombers in the late 90s and early 2000s.
Israeli security became so technologically advanced that the bombings came to an abrupt end and along came the younger generation.

Give these Lefties a few bombings and you'll see the number of Lefties drop pretty quickly.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



KILL THE JEWS!
Even yourself if you're a Jew.
For the good of humanity.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > I only know one Jews who was a Holocaust survivor .. and she didn't move to Israel.
> ...



Why, Billy, in Southern California, the Iranian Jews raise funds for the IDF.  There were Iranian Jews in Iran who had Muslim friends, but they didn't mean that their Muslim parents actually liked the Jews.  As one once stated on a forum, when he had a glass of water at his Muslim friend's house, the friend told him that he might as well take the glass with him because his mother would throw the glass away since a Jew drank from it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> It's a fascinating fact that the Lefties became Righties after a few hundred Jews were killed by suicide bombers in the late 90s and early 2000s.
> Israeli security became so technologically advanced that the bombings came to an abrupt end and along came the younger generation.
> 
> Give these Lefties a few bombings and you'll see the number of Lefties drop pretty quickly.


Actually, their numbers are increasing.

Jews all over the world are distancing themselves from Israel.  

They don't want to be associated with such an apartheid, racist regime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Why, Billy, in Southern California, the Iranian Jews raise funds for the IDF.  There were Iranian Jews in Iran who had Muslim friends, but they didn't mean that their Muslim parents actually liked the Jews.  As one once stated on a forum, when he had a glass of water at his Muslim friend's house, the friend told him that he might as well take the glass with him because his mother would throw the glass away since a Jew drank from it.


If the glass had touched your lips, I can see she made the right decision.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fascinating fact that the Lefties became Righties after a few hundred Jews were killed by suicide bombers in the late 90s and early 2000s.
> ...



Do you have proof of that?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fascinating fact that the Lefties became Righties after a few hundred Jews were killed by suicide bombers in the late 90s and early 2000s.
> ...



Uh...No.
Thats' just Barbara Streisand.

Israel is receiving a historic record amount of charitable donations, even from assimilated Jews.
It also seems all those MNCs flocking to Israel for R&D are having quite an impact on investors willing to house and feed Israelis.

But that's OK, you just keep assuaging yourself.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Why, Billy, in Southern California, the Iranian Jews raise funds for the IDF.  There were Iranian Jews in Iran who had Muslim friends, but they didn't mean that their Muslim parents actually liked the Jews.  As one once stated on a forum, when he had a glass of water at his Muslim friend's house, the friend told him that he might as well take the glass with him because his mother would throw the glass away since a Jew drank from it.
> ...



Looks like the moron Billy had one too many glasses and fell off the bar stool.  Such a shame.  You would think that one of Billy's friends from the bar would have invited a single guy like Billy over to his home to celebrate the holiday.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Sometimes I would feel sorry for Billy-no-mates but I think I could be excused for laughing.  On his lonesome ownsome and serves him right for his hate towards Jews and Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Good point.
I'm home with my family and Billy's all alone posting his dissertation for Jew Haters University.
Unfortunately, he only needs to use our postings as his footnotes and references.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Looks like the moron Billy had one too many glasses and fell off the bar stool.  Such a shame.  You would think that one of Billy's friends from the bar would have invited a single guy like Billy over to his home to celebrate the holiday.


I've already made plans.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the moron Billy had one too many glasses and fell off the bar stool.  Such a shame.  You would think that one of Billy's friends from the bar would have invited a single guy like Billy over to his home to celebrate the holiday.
> ...



I presume they are more organized than your usual rantings?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the moron Billy had one too many glasses and fell off the bar stool.  Such a shame.  You would think that one of Billy's friends from the bar would have invited a single guy like Billy over to his home to celebrate the holiday.
> ...



How much did you have to pay?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



LMAO!  Wish I said that!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> How much did you have to pay?


How much do you charge?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iF26wKF-_M]AC/DC - What Do You Do For Money Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Actually, with so many anti-Semites in Europe just like Billy here in the U.S., many European Jews, like those in France, are thinking of moving to Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Do you have proof of that?


Yes I do.



> _Reclaiming Judaism from Zionism
> 
> ...religious-nationalist mixture that now informs the Jewish society in Israel *has also caused a large and significant number of young American Jews, and Jews elsewhere in the world, to distance themselves from Israel.* This trend has become so significant that it seems that Israeli policy today relies more on Christian Zionists than on loyal Jews._


And then there's this...


> _thirteen per cent of Israeli citizens now live outside the country. They tend to be the affluent, educated, secular and liberal younger members of Israeli society. The irony is strengthened in that Berlin has become one of the main expatriate colonies, *where the Israelis go to find an open liberal more free environment to live*._


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Actually, with so many anti-Semites in Europe just like Billy here in the U.S., many European Jews, like those in France, are thinking of moving to Israel.


The only reason you call people anti-Semite's, is because you have no valid argument to defend Israeli actions with.  So discrediting the source, is the only card you can play.  But you've done it so often, it's now just a big joke.

But I'll tell you this, I'd rather be an anti-Semite, than an Israeli kiss-ass!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have proof of that?
> ...



Oh no!  13%...of 5 million?
Oh darn, The Knesset better shut down right now!
And how many Jews will be moving from the rest of the world to Israel?
It's over, I tell you, OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have proof of that?
> ...



Mostly it is Jews thinking that to give up support for Israel will bring about peace.  Not true though.  Israel needs more support which will bring peace, not less support.  And the 13% can partly be attributed to the usual gap year or two that most have after the army - they go travelling.  They may spend a year or two elsewhere but then return to Israel to start their college degrees.  It is a case of get me out of here, but they realize there is no place like home.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Mostly it is Jews thinking that to give up support for Israel will bring about peace.  Not true though.  Israel needs more support which will bring peace, not less support.  And the 13% can partly be attributed to the usual gap year or two that most have after the army - they go travelling.  They may spend a year or two elsewhere but then return to Israel to start their college degrees.  It is a case of get me out of here, but they realize there is no place like home.


Just like South Africa, you're not going to get support with racist, apartheid policies, or thumbing your nose at IHL.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



And what exactly is the point of Chanukkah?
The weak over the mighty.
The few over the many.
The God Fearing over the orgiastic alcoholics.

Abraham and Sarah...Two.  Yet mighty kings sought non-aggression pacts with them.
Isaac and Rebecca...Two...Ditto
Joseph is taken down to Egypt all by hos lonesome and becomes Vice-Royale.
Jacob goes down to Egypt as part of a party of 70 and his descendants are so successful they are hated.

But in the end, there's only the "One" that determines the outcome...God.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly it is Jews thinking that to give up support for Israel will bring about peace.  Not true though.  Israel needs more support which will bring peace, not less support.  And the 13% can partly be attributed to the usual gap year or two that most have after the army - they go travelling.  They may spend a year or two elsewhere but then return to Israel to start their college degrees.  It is a case of get me out of here, but they realize there is no place like home.
> ...



It would be interesting to see a debate between Billy and the  daughter of a South African leader who claims there is no apartheid in Israel.

Israel is NOT apartheid state, says South African leader's daughter - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly it is Jews thinking that to give up support for Israel will bring about peace.  Not true though.  Israel needs more support which will bring peace, not less support.  And the 13% can partly be attributed to the usual gap year or two that most have after the army - they go travelling.  They may spend a year or two elsewhere but then return to Israel to start their college degrees.  It is a case of get me out of here, but they realize there is no place like home.
> ...



Did you say apartheid?  What does it mean?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Will Billy be allowed to use the F word?  For EMPHASIS!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27sNLIEOes&list=FLpzs4sNGUE_lyweSAKBCQPQ&index=6]Mandela legislator: Arabs misappropriate "apartheid" to slander Israel- MP Kenneth Meshoe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I would hope that he would be very polite with her and keep the F word in his back pocket.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Did you say apartheid?  What does it mean?


You want to be known as the _*"jewish state".*_

How much more apartheid can you get?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Did you say apartheid?  What does it mean?
> ...



And the arabs (Muslims) were given their own countries.  

The League of Nations called the area a Jewish State.  Of course there are other religions living there but the country is officially a Jewish State.  

What about Islamic countries.  You could call them Muslim countries couldn't you, but of course they don't treat other religions as well as other religions can have living within Israel if they are citizens of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> I would hope that he would be very polite with her and keep the F word in his back pocket.


Not a chance.  Fuck is the best word in the English language. 

It's so versatile and has many uses.




> _*Why Fuck is the Best Word in the English Language...
> by Who the Fuck Knows
> 
> Perhaps one of the most interesting and colorful words in the English language today is the word "fuck".
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Did you say apartheid?  What does it mean?
> ...




Depends on one's location         If one lives in a world where sows and pigs 
can accept the concept of an  "ISLAMIC REPUBLIC"     or a nation that waves 
a flag depicting     a  star and crescent-------then a   "jewish state"   is a logical 
and just and even NECESSARY -----situation 

In fact if one can accept a    "PAKISTAN"      a hindu India is logical too.     I like 
the idea of a  HINDU INDIA        India is the birthplace of hinduism ----and in some 
ways -----a HOLY LAND to the religion-----the MOGHUL DOGS do not belong there

   I SUPPORT EQUITY FOR ALL MAN  (and woman) KIND


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Depends on one's location         If one lives in a world where sows and pigs
> can accept the concept of an  "ISLAMIC REPUBLIC"     or a nation that waves
> a flag depicting     a  star and crescent-------then a   "jewish state"   is a logical
> and just and even NECESSARY -----situation
> ...


Oh shut-up!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on one's location         If one lives in a world where sows and pigs
> ...



You're losing it.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on one's location         If one lives in a world where sows and pigs
> ...




how do you say that in arabic?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> how do you say that in arabic?


&#1575;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578;


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You're losing it.


When I was 17.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you say that in arabic?
> ...



I thought that was...
KILL THE JEWS! (Case sensitive)


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that he would be very polite with her and keep the F word in his back pocket.
> ...




Maybe so, Billy, but when a person has to constantly incorporate vulgarities into his conversation, he just shows what a lowlife he is with actually a small vocabulary.  I certainly hope you know how to restrain yourself while you are currently going on job interviews.  Good luck in finding a good job.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Maybe so, Billy, but when a person has to constantly incorporate vulgarities into his conversation, he just shows what a lowlife he is with actually a small vocabulary.  I certainly hope you know how to restrain yourself while you are currently going on job interviews.  Good luck in finding a good job.


Thank you.  And yes, I don't talk at work, like I do at home.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you say that in arabic?
> ...



Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.

Israel is NOT apartheid state, says South African leader's daughter - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.
> 
> Israel is NOT apartheid state, says South African leader's daughter - Israel Today | Israel News


Islam is not my dance.  Neither is Judaism.

Have you ever heard of an Irish Muslim?

Muslim's don't drink.  The Irish have to drink, by law.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.
> ...



Are you possibly sure that no people of Irish background have converted to Islam?  Meanwhile, don't fool yourself that all Muslims don't drink.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.
> ...




I was almost five years old when my family moved to a small house in 
a town ------in an area that harbored lots of people of Irish background---but mostly  
WASP controlled         There was a tiny bit of tension between the irish----and 
the wasps----------but then THE JOOOS CAME     At age five-----I learned that I had 
KILLED SOMEONE NAMED JESUS-------a lesson punctuated by rocks flung at me 
by little girls in plaid jumpers-------they were not muslims-----they attended  
SAINT ANNE's  school            I am fascinated by your MANDATORY alcohol intake.  
As a kid-----I knew my mom would sometimes drink a bit of wine------but I came 
to the conclusion that that the ONLY FEMALES in the world who drink beer and whiskey 
had children who attended  "St. Anne's"      (on rare occassions my mom drank something 
called a  "screwdriver" ------I watched my uncle make it up for her once-----
he poured a large glass about  1/4 full of vodka before topping it off with orange
juice     and said-----"ONLY A LITTLE"----
suddenly mom had a look on her face like one of those  SAINT ANNE's moms)

despair not------the people who REALLY HATED the catholics-----turned out to be 
YUGOSLAVIAN.      A pair of sisters -----whose parents were----I later decided  SERBS,

I spent lots of time in their home.    For some reason they even hated the pope-----
      (they clearly hated jews too----but in a land populated by wasps and 
       catholics--------it seems I was preferable)


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I was almost five years old when my family moved to a small house in
> a town ------in an area that harbored lots of people of Irish background---but mostly
> WASP controlled         There was a tiny bit of tension between the irish----and
> the wasps----------but then THE JOOOS CAME     At age five-----I learned that I had
> ...


John Lennon said, _*"Women are the ****** of the world!"*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Are you possibly sure that no people of Irish background have converted to Islam?  Meanwhile, don't fool yourself that all Muslims don't drink.


It's possible.  Just like there's probably Jewish rappers out there.

I'm sure there are muslim's who drink.  But they're probably westernized muslims.  

I used to work for a couple of Israeli's.  But they talked and acted just like me.  I guess they were Americanized Israeli's.  You wouldn't even know it, until they'd all of sudden, start talking Hebrew or Yiddish.  As soon as I found out, I asked them to teach me all the Hebrew cus words.  Those two guys could really party.  We had a lot of fun!


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I was almost five years old when my family moved to a small house in
> ...




Speaking of which-----in my little town-----there were no blacks at all when I was 
a child-------I was naive enough to actually believe that the REASON was----that 
no blacks had wanted to live there.       Well-----first the WASPS let a few Irish in---
then----there was a post war HOUSE BUILDING BOOM-----and those  VA MORTGAGES---
-------that's how they let my jewish dad buy a house there.       -----well---then all hell 
broke loose-----and they the late 1970s-----the town started to become 
INTEGRATED      When I was a child---my mom used to say now and then-----
"I'll show them----when I sell this house it is going to a 'colored'  family"      I was very 
young----and not sure what doing so would  "show"   them.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Are you possibly sure that no people of Irish background have converted to Islam?  Meanwhile, don't fool yourself that all Muslims don't drink.
> ...



They had to teach you the Yiddush as Hebrew doesn't have any curse works.
Unless they resorted to the boring names for genitalia.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Speaking of which-----in my little town-----there were no blacks at all when I was
> a child-------I was naive enough to actually believe that the REASON was----that
> no blacks had wanted to live there.       Well-----first the WASPS let a few Irish in---
> then----there was a post war HOUSE BUILDING BOOM-----and those  VA MORTGAGES---
> ...


That you had a more competitive basketball team?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> They had to teach you the Yiddush as Hebrew doesn't have any curse works.
> Unless they resorted to the boring names for genitalia.


Lekh tezdayen


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Here is an excerpt of a message to so-called, "moderate Muslims:"



> *You may be a moderate, peaceful Muslim, but there&#8217;s nothing moderate or peaceful about your religion, and you know it.
> 
> The bigots who preach in your mosques, who take sustenance from your religion, are hiding behind you.  And your silence is helping them to do it.  If your mosque is letting anyone preach hatred and violence on its premises, you have a duty to call the police.  And the police have a duty to take off their politically correct-tinted glasses to go into that mosque, without removing their shoes, and arrest that person.  Anything less than this, and you&#8217;re on the wrong side.
> 
> ...



Message to ?Moderate? Muslims | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Here is an excerpt of a message to so-called, "moderate Muslims:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of Clayton Bixby, the black, white supremist?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddwXF2GKyhY]Copy of Blind Supremacist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > They had to teach you the Yiddush as Hebrew doesn't have any curse works.
> ...



Urban slang.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.
> ...



*Maybe not,* but you can't deny this:



> *"Ireland, in recent years, has become one of the most anti-Israel countries in Europe; with regular boycott initiatives and harsh expressions of anti-Israel sentiment in the press, government, etc. that border on anti-Semitism."
> 
> In his book, Ireland and the Palestine Question (2005), Rory Miller presents Ireland&#8217;s consistent anti-Israel positions. A few examples of which include condemnation by the Irish government of Israel&#8217;s bombing of Iraq&#8217;s nuclear facility near Baghdad, in 1981.  And, in 2003, Ireland&#8217;s strongly opposed Israel&#8217;s building of the security fence or, as Rory Miller called it, the life-saving Israeli wall.*



Ireland?s Anti-Israel Bias | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an excerpt of a message to so-called, "moderate Muslims:"
> ...



Yes. Why do you ask?

What does it/he have to do with this discussion?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, since Billy is taking Arabic, I sure hope he has no intentions of converting unless it is to moderate Islam.  We don't want him to become like this.
> ...


No, But I HAVE heard of Irish Jews.
Dublin has had Jews for centuries.
See, that's the thing about Muslims; they don't integrate.
Islam is a religio-Political philosophy.
And Not just the IslamisISTs are political.
`


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> What does it/he have to do with this discussion?


I found your comments on Islam to be racist and it reminded me of Clayton.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Why do you ask?
> ...



Islam is a race?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Islam is a race?


Yeah, it's a race.

Write it down for future reference.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a race?
> ...



You're just as befuddled as usual.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Are you possibly sure that no people of Irish background have converted to Islam?  Meanwhile, don't fool yourself that all Muslims don't drink.
> ...



How interesting     what hebrew cus words did you learn.

I have mentioned that I have encountered lots of muslims from muslim countries.----
    related to JOBS I held -----since I was 19 years old.   For several years I greeted 
    doctors who came to the USA to work in a large hospital in which I had a weekend 
    job.     ----almost all were either HINDUS from India or Muslims from india, pakistan 
    or iran.  ------INVARIABLY   one of the first things that muslims would ask was 
    "where can I buy beer"   --------well----I could never get past the scent of the stuff---
     and simply did not know.     I have known only a few muslims of out of----well over 
     100  who did not drink alcohol -------I am not suggesting that they are ALCOHOLICS--
     In fact the only  alcoholic muslims I have encountered were americans----

     I had a jordanian colleague who described his BAR in AMMAN-----I asked "they have 
     bars in AMMAN"?------and he laughed   "OF COURSE"-----he is a christian----but also 
     told me that   "his bar"   was a meeting place for muslims and had a friend 
     who always ordered  TWO WHISKEYS----"one for me and one for allah"

     for those interested -----traditionally----both jews and christians in the past 
     were allowed to make wine  "for their own use"   in many muslim countries---
     LOL ----well-----not ENTIRELY FOR THEIR OWN USE  and not just wine.  
     There is an intricate economic system in all lands-----and an interesting 
     DIVISION OF TALENTS  and  ACTIVITY


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> How interesting     what hebrew cus words did you learn.


lekh'i tiz'da'yni


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



When my husband was in the Middle East in the early 80's, at times he would be in Bahrain and he said that they had bars there.  The Muslims would order their drinks, dip a finger in, flick the drops off their finger and say that was for Mohammed since you were not supposed to drink a drop of alcohol, and then it was bottoms up.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > How interesting     what hebrew cus words did you learn.
> ...




try again-----you got that off the internet  and actually have no idea what it actually means------it is not really hebrew-------it is an overly strained attempt to approximate 
that which vulgar people like you like to say.    I have never heard anyone express the 
phrase in my life--------but I know lots of arabic vulgarities------I hear them all the time---
I live in near an arab enclave ------the women have really incessantly filthy mouths---I 
even know some stuff in URDU------also INCESSANT


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> try again-----you got that off the internet  and actually have no idea what it actually means------it is not really hebrew-------it is an overly strained attempt to approximate
> that which vulgar people like you like to say.    I have never heard anyone express the
> phrase in my life--------but I know lots of arabic vulgarities------I hear them all the time---
> I live in near an arab enclave ------the women have really incessantly filthy mouths---I
> even know some stuff in URDU------also INCESSANT


It means _"go fuck yourself"_ and yes I did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> When my husband was in the Middle East in the early 80's, at times he would be in Bahrain and he said that they had bars there.  The Muslims would order their drinks, dip a finger in, flick the drops off their finger and say that was for Mohammed since you were not supposed to drink a drop of alcohol, and then it was bottoms up.


I became an alter boy just so I could get access to the Fathers wine.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > try again-----you got that off the internet  and actually have no idea what it actually means------it is not really hebrew-------it is an overly strained attempt to approximate
> ...



Gee, I can say the same thing in Italian, and I didn't even have to find it on the Internet.  However, not being crude and vulgar like you are, I would never think to tell you that.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't forgotten.  I noted it.
> ...



You're a broken record boy..Always going back to your stupid talking points which have noting to do with the topic. You're a parrot and you aren't too bright.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, I also have never heard any Israeli use the term and I've interacted with some very blue collar Israelis.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



You have to understand...
Billy empathizes with the Arabs because his country of origin has the same number of military victories.
Go ahead, count them on no hands.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Why do you ask?
> ...



When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.

By your judgement anything bad said about Islam is racism.

If you believe what I post about Islam and Muslims is racist you should be able to prove those posts are untrue.

I didn't come to this position by accident or emotion.

I came to it by a dispassionate study of the facts.

You call it racist because you have no other defense that you can possibly get away with.

But, on this, you are just wrong.

I post as I do because of the facts I worked hard to find.

Facts you try to deny and want kept hidden.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.
> 
> By your judgement anything bad said about Islam is racism.
> 
> ...


I call it racist, because you're broad-stroking the entire religion as being one thing.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.
> ...



So tell us, Billy, what do you think of this guy?  Do you think he is racist against Catholics and other Christians?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnaCMCeFmas]Muslim Cleric: 'I hate Christians and am grossed out by them' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.
> ...





> Islamic fundamentalism's purpose is to replace the JudeoChristian world order with an Islamic world order.



This isn't broad stroking the religion as being one thing.

It is recognizing the reason behind Jihad.

Not all Muslims are obedient, thankfully, but this is what they are instructed to do by the Koran.

Now. Disprove it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> > Islamic fundamentalism's purpose is to replace the JudeoChristian world order with an Islamic world order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is broad-stroking the entire religion, because you're claiming the entire religion's goal, is world domination, which is an absolutely ridiculous claim.

How the fuck, is a way certain people worship, going to take over the world?

They have no modern army.  No navy.  No nuclear weapons.  No coordinated communication system.  Nothing.   You can't take over the world with just car bombs and suicide jihadists.

If you want to take over the world, you need to do what were doing.  We have a modern military.  A modern navy.  Nuclear weapons.  A world-wide communication system and over a 1000 military bases around the world.  And that's what you need just to start something like that.

Does Islam have that?  Fuck no!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> So tell us, Billy, what do you think of this guy?  Do you think he is racist against Catholics and other Christians?
> 
> Muslim Cleric: 'I hate Christians and am grossed out by them' - YouTube


How the fuck would I know?

I have no clue as to what he's saying.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us, Billy, what do you think of this guy?  Do you think he is racist against Catholics and other Christians?
> ...



Wow!  It seems your SOLE area of expertise is the F*ing Jews.
You are consistently at a loss for every other topic.


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us, Billy, what do you think of this guy?  Do you think he is racist against Catholics and other Christians?
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.
> ...



Nope. I recognize it for what it is.

I don't care if the Koran is true or made up from someone's imagination.

I just don't care.

The bad things some people say about Islam and how it compares to Christianity and whether one sura means this or that, means little to me on one hand. I live in America and Muslims mean little to me otherwise. And i was content to let that be the extent of my opinion of Islam and Muslims.

Then, the first real face you could put on Islamic Jihad told us he was declaring war on us.



> *Osama bin Laden:* "We believe that the worst thieves in the world today and the worst terrorists are the Americans. Nothing could stop you except perhaps retaliation in kind. *We do not have to differentiate between military or civilian.* As far as we are concerned, they are all targets, and this is what the fatwah says..."



Who Is Bin Laden? - Interview With Osama Bin Laden (in May 1998) | Hunting Bin Laden | FRONTLINE | PBS

And then the attacks on our interests and people began gaining the MSM's attention.

Then 9/11.

And I began learning about Islam.

But after awhile I realized all I was doing was being forced to become increasingly knowledgeable about Islam. Something I had no interest in doing.

So, I asked myself what I NEEDED to know to help prevent my country from being caught by surprise AGAIN.

That's when I realized how important Israel was to US. 

They are fighting for their own peace and freedom but they are also fighting OUR fight in that we stand for Democracy and freedom of Religion and the JudeoChristian world order just as the Israelis do.

And whenever we hear Jihadists refer to the USA as THE GREAT SATAN, we know they have us on their target in the bulls-eye. Like bin Laden did in the interview I cited (above) from 1998.

But there were a great many (too many!) confusing charges and cross complaints about the Israelis being oppressors and bigots and inhumane and trying to prevent peace to know which stories were real and bore some relation to the truth, and which were more than likely, lies.

And I developed a shorthand method for sorting out which is which.

The one who plays up the emotional aspect of the event, the deaths and the injuries, and never admits or even discusses THEIR OWN involvement in helping make said event necessary or merely occur, that is the offending party.

After doing that over the course of a few months I compared THOSE results against other independent sources to determine who was the bad guy and who was the good guy or the justified guy in those events (shootings, bombings, rocket attacks, and etc.) and every time it turned out the IDF was the good guy or the justified guy in every one of the actions I observed.

Then, I began using the assumption that the Palestinians were the GOOD guys and I tried to substantiate THAT assumption through independent sources whenever some thing or another happened.

But after digging past the pro-Palestinian propaganda I found that I was constantly wrong in my assumptions.

By that time i was certain that the two sides WERE NOT equally bad and equally at fault in keeping the hostilities hot in Israel. It was and IS the Palestinians who are the bad guy in that fight.

They can talk all they want about how bad the israelis are but the Israelis have just as much right to the land as the Arabs. And they have ALWAYS wanted to live there peacefully. And the reason they can't is because, when you boil it all down, it is because of Islam that the matter is still contentious.

Everything else is masturbation, posturing, some negotiation and posing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Read the instructions where you can get a translation.  I take it you can read, can't you?


I could care less what he has to say.

Why don't you tell me the part that has to do with the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Sally (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Read the instructions where you can get a translation.  I take it you can read, can't you?
> ...



Don't be so lazy.  Remember one important thing though even if you don't care what he has to say.  There are plenty of places in the Middle East where you would be considered an Infidel and wouldn't come out in one piece.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Nope. I recognize it for what it is.
> 
> I don't care if the Koran is true or made up from someone's imagination.
> 
> ...


Bin Laden was not a muslim, he was a CIA creation.


Mojo2 said:


> And i began learning about Islam.
> 
> But after ahile i realized all I was doing was being forced to become increasingly knowledgable about islam.
> 
> But I didn't want to have to do so.


Why learn about Islam?  You just got done saying you didn't give a shit about it?


Mojo2 said:


> So, I asked myself what do I NEED to know to help prevent my country from being caught by surprise AGAIN.


You need to know what your country has done to help create the hatred against us. You have to have a real hate-on to do what those hijackers did. I mean, it's not like they're all sitting around one day and one of them jumps up and say's, _"Hey, I know, let's gets some visa's, take some flying lessons and..."_

There are external factors that are playing a role in generating the kind of hatred that makes people want to fly planes into our buildings.  And one of them, is our unconditional support of Israel.  I don't mind us supporting them, but we shouldn't do it unconditionally.





Mojo2 said:


> That's when I realized how important Israel was to US.


Tell that to the men of the USS Liberty.


Mojo2 said:


> But there were too many confusing charges and cross complaints about the Israelis to know which stories were real and bore some relation to the truth, and which were more than likely, lies.


And there are some that are pretty fucking obvious.


Mojo2 said:


> And I developed a shorthand method for sorting out which is which.
> 
> The one who plays up the emotional aspect of the event, the deaths and the injuries, and never admits or even discusses THEIR OWN involvement in helping make said event necessary or merely occur, that is the offending party.


I wouldn't go that far. 

 But people who always blame others, is definitely a red flag.

And there's no better example of that, than the Israeli's.  Who never accept responsibility for anything they do.


Mojo2 said:


> After doing that over the course of a few months I compared THOSE results against other independent sources to determine who was the bad guy and who was the good guy or the justified guy in those events (shootings, bombings, rocket attacks, and etc.) and every time it turned out the IDF was the good guy or the justified guy in every one of the actions I observed.


And when the IDF shoots at people fishing and farming, who's the bad guy there?


Mojo2 said:


> Then, I began using the assumption that the Palestinians were the GOOD guy and I tried to substantiate THAT assumption.
> 
> But after digging past the pro-Palestinian propaganda I found that I was constantly wrong in my assumptions.
> 
> By that time i was certain that the two sides WERE NOT equally bad and equally at fault in keeping the hostilities hot in Israel. It was and IS the Palestinians who are the bad guy in that fight.


How do you figure that, when the Israeli's are in violation of over 100 UN resolutions?


Mojo2 said:


> They can talk all they want about how bad the israelis are but the Israelis have just as much right to the land as the Arabs. And they have ALWAYS wanted to live there peacefully. And the reason they can't is because, when you boil it all down, it is because of Islam that the matter is still contentious.


Israeli's have the land that is past the Green Line.

They don't have the West Bank, Gaza, Golan Heights and East Jerusalem.

That land was not given to them and it never will be land given to them.


Mojo2 said:


> Everything else is masturbation, posturing, some negotiation and posing.


That's why if I was President, I'd say enough of the foreplay and send in the marines to drive those god-damn Israeli's back to Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Sally said:


> Don't be so lazy.  Remember one important thing though even if you don't care what he has to say.  There are plenty of places in the Middle East where you would be considered an Infidel and wouldn't come out in one piece.


I'm not being lazy, I just don't care.

It's your point, you make it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Wow!  It seems your SOLE area of expertise is the F*ing Jews.
> You are consistently at a loss for every other topic.


Do you have ADD?

I can tell, you really want this to be about jews.

You want people to hate jews and you're doing everything you can to make that happen.

Unfortunately, in this case, you're not doing to well.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > > Islamic fundamentalism's purpose is to replace the JudeoChristian world order with an Islamic world order.
> ...



Did the Muslim Brotherhood need all that to take control of Egypt (with Obama's help!)?

Fuck no!



> December 23, 2013 | The Muslim Brotherhood in America
> 
> *The Muslim Brotherhoods goal is to impose the supremacist and brutally repressive shariah doctrine*
> 
> ...



Center for Security Policy | The Muslim Brotherhood?s winter offensive


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 25, 2013)

[MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]



> *Islamic fundamentalism's purpose is to replace the JudeoChristian world order with an Islamic world order.*



Yeah, Billo.

I'm waiting for you to disprove the assertion.

Or admit that you recognize it is true.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No Family Attacks.*


----------



## abu afak (Dec 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > When you consider the truths I present here to be evidence of racism, you are playing the race card inappropriately.
> ...


1. Religion is NOT "race". It's a philosophy one doesn't have to maintain. Though in Islam it's dangerous not to, ie, 'apostasy' is bad news.
2. Muslims are of course of different race; though the Arab/Farsi flavor seems the most bitter.
`


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 26, 2013)

abu afak said:


> 1. Religion is NOT "race". It's a philosophy one doesn't have to maintain. Though in Islam it's dangerous not to, ie, 'apostasy' is bad news.
> 2. Muslims are of course of different race; though the Arab/Farsi flavor seems the most bitter.
> `


Shove that splitting hair, semantic bullshit, up your ass!

What kind of fucking name is *Abu*, anyway?

How come you're not named Ed, Roger or Mike?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 26, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> I'm waiting to find out how often his father beat him up.
> You know, the way Adolf Hitler's father used to beat him up.


As a matter of fact, my father did beat the shit out of me when I was growing up.  He was one of those, _"children should be seen and not heard" _dudes.  One of those, _"do as I say, not as I do" _dudes.

One day, when I was a lot older, I wrote him a letter telling him I resented everything he did to me during my childhood and if I ever became a father, I do exactly opposite of what he did to me. I told him corporal punishment is child abuse and how I resented the way I was raised.  But I was drunk when I wrote that letter.

I wrote him a second letter telling him that.  The bottom line, I told him, was that I loved him and missed him.

That's when he wrote me back telling me he'd been diagnosed with 3 cancers and doctors had given him 2 months to live.  I flew up to see him (after not seeing him for 6 years) just 4 hours before he died.  We had one last conversation together.  I told him,_ "I don't think I'll live to be 67."_  He replied, _"Well, it'll give you something to shoot for!"_

But he was a right-wing conservative, to hell with him!


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 26, 2013)

abu afak said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Apostasy in Islam means a traitor to the faith and the community..  so if you are convicted of murder or rape  or grand larceny with violence or pedophilia.. you are also convicted of apostasy.


----------



## abu afak (Dec 26, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


FALSE.
One can commit those crimes and not be an apostate.

Apostasy in Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"For example: if a sane adult Muslim, knowing and professing that God exists and is one, were to then declare that God does not exist, then this would constitute apostasy. Another example: if a sane adult Muslim, knowing that salat (prayer) is fard al-ayn (personally obligatory), were to then declare that it was not personally obligatory, then this would constitute apostasy. *By contrast, for example: if a sane adult Muslim, knowing that consumption of alcohol is haram (forbidden), were to consume alcohol knowing and professing that it was forbidden, then this would merely constitute disobedience and Not apostasy. *Another example, if a sane adult Muslim carelessly and thoughtlessly makes a statement of unbelief, then this would not constitute apostasy.[55].."​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2013)

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Valid point. Grand larceny may not be considered a capital offense but apostacy is, especially if the more excitable of the Ummahistanians get a hold of you.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

abu afak said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Your source also says:


> According to Islamic law apostasy is identified by a list of actions such as conversion to another religion, denying the existence of God, rejecting the prophets, mocking God or the prophets, idol worship, rejecting the sharia, *or permitting behavior that is forbidden by the sharia, *such as adultery or the eating of forbidden foods or drinking of alcoholic beverages.[9][10]




So is it really false?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 26, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What is wrong with you?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



So where did you live in the Arab world and for how long?


----------



## abu afak (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...


The claim by Shaarona was:

_Apostasy in Islam means a traitor to the faith and the community.. so if you are convicted of murder or rape or grand larceny with violence or pedophilia.. you are also convicted of apostasy._

Which is still False.
Even if some consider those crimes tantamount to it, they are NOT it. As provided by my specific example.
Allah may forgive all those crimes except Informed and Expressed Disbelief.
That goes to the very meaning of the word Apostasy as well, which in every religion, may include Sinners, just not informed disbelievers.
`


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



It's subject to interpretation and depends upon which cleric has the greatest supply of weapons, ammunition and pious followers to hunt down the perp.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

abu afak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



I see the distinction - one must be informed to be an apostate.  But what I don't understand is how Wikipedia states that apostasy is identified by a set of actions that includes "permitting behavior that is forbidden by the sharia".  Murder, for example, is forbidden under sharia.  So if someone were convicted of murder - they could be convicted of apostasy as well?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is no sense in discussing  "murder"  without defining "murder"------as opposed to 
homocide.       In islamic law----capital murder is defined as the purposeful killing 
of  a  MUSLIM IN GOOD STANDING.     What difference does it make if apostasy is thrown 
in as a charge?-----the penalty is death.      The killing of a slave or a non muslim is not  
"murder"  ----there are mitigating circumstances in the killing of ones child or wife or 
any other female relative.  rendering the charge    'not murder'      Killing a person in 
the victims act of  'sin"   is  also not  "murder"      The question that  remains for me is---
if a murder is comitted-----and the relatives agree to accept  "blood money"-----does that 
fact erase the charge of apostasy too?      Another issue in islamic law is the  "rank" of the 
person.    Rulers in islamic law are considered something like  "annointed"  persons----
not only killing them ---but just "insulting"  them can be considered a capital crime.   
Insulting the  'caliph" or king---or whatever is tantamount to  BLASPHEMY---which is 
a capital crime


----------



## abu afak (Dec 27, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Insulting a Caliph or a King is Not, to my knowledge, a crime in Islam, at least not scripturally.
Because of the nature of Islam though, I think it lends itself to authoratianism.
In a perfect ummah, the leader would be a benign but eminently knowledgable Mullah. Kinda like Iran I guess. Ouch.
`


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2013)

abu afak said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




yeah  abu-----it IS a serious crime      because the CALIPH  is successor to the rapist pig

  Abu-----brush up.      It is an ESPECIALLY serious crime if a non muslim does it --but 
  can be construed as a serious crime if a big shot wants to get rid of even a muslim

  Abu----islamic law is very simple once you know a few basic principles----and 
  LOGICAL    like high school geometry       Now try to remember---a right angle 
  is 90 degrees----and a line   180 degrees----- 

  also     ISLAM ALWAYS WINS   -----and life is cheap


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 27, 2013)

Indeependent said:


> How often did your father beat you up?
> And was he cursing the Jews while he was beating you?
> Was he drunk when he did it or just angry as all Hell at the Jew he worked under?
> 
> You're far too intelligent to be posting this misinformation without having something bothering your psyche.


Whatever happened between my father and I, had nothing to do with jews.

He hated blacks!

Although, on his death bed, he did admit he liked Magic Johnson.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 27, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Yeah, Billo.
> 
> I'm waiting for you to disprove the assertion.
> 
> Or admit that you recognize it is true.


I admit some fanatics would make that assertion.

I don't admit they have any possible way of making that happen.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 27, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> What is wrong with you?


My first guess would be_*.....................a lot!*_


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

Islam, respect is highly important.  Insulting a leader, caliph or king can carry a sentence of at least a year or more.  Other countries have similar laws.
Blasphemy or insulting Islam can carry a death penalty. 





irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## abu afak (Dec 27, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Islam, respect is highly important.  Insulting a leader, caliph or king can carry a sentence of at least a year or more.


What does his have to do with scrpturally in Islam.
Again, there no such reference I'm aware of.
But I did say it lends itself it authoratarianism. 



			
				aris said:
			
		

> Other countries have similar laws.


"Other countries"? What was the FIRST country?



			
				aris said:
			
		

> Blasphemy or insulting Islam can carry a death penalty.


You got that one right.
`


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

49 Al-&#292;ujur&#257;t (Rooms) 11







and the insult laws....'Insult law' commonplace in many countries | News | National | Mail & Guardian





abu afak said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Islam, respect is highly important.  Insulting a leader, caliph or king can carry a sentence of at least a year or more.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2013)

abu afak said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Islam, respect is highly important.  Insulting a leader, caliph or king can carry a sentence of at least a year or more.
> ...



Abu dear----I hath explained it   ---the LEADER is considered to lead by 
the  "WILL OF ALLAH"     that makes him   "holy"   sorta -----since allah doth 
will it-------any big mouth who lays a slur on the  HOLY LEADER  ---doth 
insulteth   "allah"  ---------keep in mind    Muhummad was but a  "messenger 
of allah"       any insult on him----including a line drawing of his idiot puss----
is an INSULT UPON ISLAAAAAH---------stretch your mind a bit here. 

It gets even more hairy when the leader doth claim a LINEAGE  up to muhummad 
or one of the gang of thugs called his friends       Political leaders make a point of 
finding one of those guys in their FAMILY TREES     I think  sadaam hussein made 
such  a claim   

re-read the koran   ---some holy person stuck a knife into a nursing mother---
because she laughed at  that rapist pig.        the last laughing muslimah


----------



## abu afak (Dec 27, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Sally my love,

I would agree only if you want to Really emphasize the "SORTA".

There's nothing really scriptural about it.
Yes, if one claims lineage to Mohammed (Blackbeard-the-Muslim), then it could be vaguely construed as an 'insult to Islam'.

Also, as I mentioned, if the leader was one idealized in Islam, a super-knowledgable Mullah, he could Claim the some religious based justification.
Aside from Khomeini, no one approaches this status of religious leader as well as Head of state.

Though you're right about the Abuses/illusions of many 'Un-ordained' Muslim leaders.
`


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

http://player.ooyala.com/iframe.js#ec=hzYXQ2ajrc2yzbBCXRkc7PzqXcR_0l76&pbid=29c9fd42b6564348812f1c7d4ff9252d

 Christian Christmas, love, giving, kindness, sharing, tolerance, from their fellow mankind

So much respect for the season

....just another day


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

other link didn't work

this is to the news site

Attack on Christians leaves Christmas Day carnage


----------



## abu afak (Dec 30, 2013)

Welby: Middle East Christians 'under attack'
Last updated Wed 25 Dec 2013
UK Archbishop of Canterbury
Welby: Middle East Christians 'under attack' - ITV News
`


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 30, 2013)

Even in Israel the Muslims kill Palestinian Christians.   Just like throughout most of the rest of the world, infidels are infidels.





abu afak said:


> Welby: Middle East Christians 'under attack'
> Last updated Wed 25 Dec 2013
> UK Archbishop of Canterbury
> Welby: Middle East Christians 'under attack' - ITV News
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 31, 2013)

Response to Post 224

Israel is taking the land in Bethlehem and Christmas Day saw a burial of a Palestinian child 3 years  old killed by Israel.

THE facts speak for themselves about Palestine.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like to see all persecuted Christians in the Middle-East be offered sanctuary in safe countries.  The Islamic persecution of Christians is sickening.  All the Christians should be offered safety in other countries and let those Islamists kill each other off.  Killing is what they do best.  Killing and hate.  Islam is truly a deranged way of living.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us, Billy, what do you think of this guy?  Do you think he is racist against Catholics and other Christians?
> ...



Posters should be using English sources. It is an English speaking discussion board.

We cannot even determine the source of that video.

WAS it produced by a New Yorker turned land thief in Occupied Palestine?

Men like him turn out nothing but garbage, garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like the US to offer sanctuary/asylum to every persecuted person in our world.

Our policies and weapons, after all, have caused much of their persecution.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 31, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Traditional Islam is suppose to be tolerant of the monotheist Jews and Christians.
> The people that are killing are not main stream Muslims.




 So you have never read the Koran and seen the abrogated verses that command muslims to kill all the unbelievers until only islam is left.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Posters should use credible sources. Often people use their native language, which is not always English. that doesn't make the source unreliable


----------



## Lipush (Dec 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Religion is NOT "race". It's a philosophy one doesn't have to maintain. Though in Islam it's dangerous not to, ie, 'apostasy' is bad news.
> ...



"Abu" means "father of", you doofus.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 31, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas has declared an Intafada to uproot Israel and then Islamic jihad to convert or kill on the world.
> ...




 65 Years actually when islam declared war on Israel and the Jews

 But if you count the very start when Mohamed the child rapist wiped out the Jewish tribe in medina it has been 1250 years of Islamic violent oppression against Judaism


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...




Parents often are given the name of their first son (i.e. mother of john, father of john).  It's an affectionate title.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 10, 2014)

The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians
by Michael Curtis
February 15, 2012
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/2838/palestinians-christians



> "... The discriminatory treatment of Christians by the Muslim majority and the consequences of continuing Arab hostility towards the state of Israel have led to increasing migration from the West Bank and Gaza, the areas controlled by Muslims. Christians in those two areas now account for only about 40,000, 1.5% of the total. The towns of Ramallah and Bethlehem, which depended on the Christian tourist and pilgrim trade, both lost their Christian majorities. *In 1995, the number of Christians in Bethlehem was two-thirds of the population; today it is now less than 20%.* According to the 1947 census held by the British there were 28,000 Christians in Jerusalem; in 1967 after 19 years of Jordanian rule there were 11,000.
> 
> By contrast, the number of Christians in Israel has increased from 34,000 in 1949 and 120,000 in 1995 to over 150,000, now numbering about 9% of the Israeli Arab population, and two percent of the total population in all of Israel.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2014)

And today it's Islam  Vs. alll non Muslims.  Living proof that wherever Islam thrives all over the world, there goes the neighborhood.




Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




It was produced by a professor of arabic and mideast studies of coptic 
background------who unlike you is very honest.    For the people out there 
interested in the filth that sherri loves-----find a coptic christian-----there are 
lots in the USA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

abu afak said:


> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians
> by Michael Curtis
> February 15, 2012
> The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians :: Gatestone Institute
> ...





> The Christian community in the West Bank and Gaza has a median age of 32 compared to, the Muslim median age of 16. By comparison with the Muslims, its members are older when they marry, have a lower fertility rate,* are better educated, are twice as likely to have a university degree, have a higher income, and are more likely to be in white collar and business professions.*
> 
> Furthermore, the Palestinian legal and judicial system does not provide protection for Christian land owners, and *enforces discrimination in educational,* cultural, and taxation policies.



Some people believe propaganda even when it makes no sense.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians
> ...



That is an incredibly ironic statement coming from you


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



You can read it for yourself.

It is like an article that in one sentence says that Hamas won the elections, then in the next sentence says that Hamas violently took over the Gaza strip.

They are saying that the elected government in office violently took over territory that it already legitimately governs.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Well didn't they kill Fatah member during the election ? Or before rather. Killing your competition isn't exactly peaceful


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The elections were in January of 2006. The supposed coup was in June of 2007.

So, no.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

When are the next elections? It's already been 8 years since Hamas was elected !


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Not going to get into a long discussion but.....
Back in history, it was common to wed a young girl, a soon as she bleeds.  In India it is not uncommon for a girl of 8 or 9 to wed, and soon after to give birth.  The heat causes puberty earlier.
For that time Mohammed did not do anything that was not legal and common.  He waited three years till she began her cycle.  For nine years it was a happy union.
Modern moral sensibilities of the west it is  considered rape to have sex with the child of nine, back in the 6th and 7th C. it was marriage.  Mohammed did not wed and bed his wife in a western country in the 20/21 C.

In the 6/7 C. in the arab/middle east region it was not rape.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> When are the next elections? It's already been 8 years since Hamas was elected !



The president calls for elections. Abbas' term in office expired in January of 2009 but he will not step down to allow the new president to take office and call for elections.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > When are the next elections? It's already been 8 years since Hamas was elected !
> ...



What president though ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



According to the constitution the speaker of parliament is to temporarily assume the office of president and call elections within 60 days.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, but I  don't understand what Abbas has to do with elections in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Ok, but I  don't understand what Abbas has to do with elections in Gaza



There are no elections "in Gaza." The elections are nationwide.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Hamas would not agree to elections.  They are only just letting Fatah back into gaza as a first step to unification.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Mere speculation. No elections have been called.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyway, back to the violent 'take over' of Hamas in the Gaza strip (not saying I believe that)
here's why people might believe that:

Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[4] establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, *which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007*, Palestinian Authority Chairman Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayad as Prime Minister.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Anyway, back to the violent 'take over' of Hamas in the Gaza strip (not saying I believe that)
> here's why people might believe that:
> 
> Hamas party won the Palestinian legislative elections on 25 January 2006, and Ismail Haniyeh was nominated as Prime Minister,[4] establishing a Palestinian national unity government with Fatah, *which effectively collapsed when Hamas and Fatah engaged in a violent conflict. After the takeover in Gaza by Hamas on 14 June 2007*, Palestinian Authority Chairman *Abbas dismissed the Hamas-led government and appointed Salam Fayad as Prime Minister.*



That is where you have been mislead. Abbas did appoint Fayyad, however, until a new PM and his cabinet are approved by the parliament and sworn in, the current PM and cabinet remain in office.

Neither Fayyad nor any of his cabinet have been approved by parliament.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, back to the violent 'take over' of Hamas in the Gaza strip (not saying I believe that)
> ...



Rami Hamdullah replaced Fayyad after he resigned.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That is true, but I will bet anything that he has not been approved by parliament either making his appointment illegal and void.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



he only served two weeks before he also quit


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I haven't seen anything in the news lately. I don't know who, if anybody, is pretending to be prime minister.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There is none


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread is a perfect illustration of Projection, a Zionist projecting his own Zionist hate in his own heart and mind and soul onto those he hates, Muslims. 

What a lie this thread is,  started by a lying Zionist who posted a propaganda video with a false title alleging killing  when the video depicted no killing.

I have yet to see proof one Christian was killed by Palestinians in any government position in either the West Bank or Gaza.

But Israels baby killing regime is in the Palestinian killing business 24/7. 1519 babies, Christian and Muslim, killed since 9/2000. See Remember These Children website.

They even crucified a teenage Christian boy in Gaza, written about by Archbishop Elias Chacour.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What a lie this thread is,  started by a lying Zionist who posted a propaganda video with a false title alleging killing  when the video depicted no killing.
> 
> I have yet to see proof one Christian was killed by Palestinians in any government position in either the West Bank or Gaza.
> 
> ...






 And still you ignore the many thousands of innocent children MASS MURDERED in the name of Palestine around the world. You forget that the filastins are MASS MURDERING everywhere and that they are even MASS MURDERING their own in gaza  and the west bank. How many children have your evil filastins MASS MURDERED in Syria, Jordan and Lebanon in recent years


----------



## abu afak (Jan 21, 2014)

Munnerdrone has posted the whole NT in the last month, but NEVER speaks up for the REAL problem Christians in the M-E.
We're talking bizarro and Hypocritical Judophobia.

*The Last Christian in the Middle East*
20 January 2014 
Written by Ali Salim
The Last Christian in the Middle East | Terrorism | World - Right Side News



> The increasing speed with which the Christians of the Middle East are fleeing would suggest that... it is entirely possible that the next time the Pope celebrates Mass in Bethlehem, he will be the last Christian in the Middle East.
> 
> The fact, like it or not, is that under the rule of the Jews in Israel, the Christian and Muslim communities live in complete security and have absolute freedom of worship. Churches are not burned. Mosques are not burned.
> 
> ...


`,


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

You cannot blame Palestinians for what people are doing outside Palestine, makes no sense at all.

I see no Muslims killing Palestinian Christians. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What a lie this thread is,  started by a lying Zionist who posted a propaganda video with a false title alleging killing  when the video depicted no killing.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

This thread title is a lie.


----------



## toastman (Jan 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread title is a lie.



Your whole life is a lie, so what's your point, Satan worshiper ?


----------



## abu afak (Jan 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread title is a lie.


You are a Lying Piece of Shlt.

The thread title has been documented THROUGHOUT by me with several articles.

You haven't refuted or even addressed one.

You're a 70 IQ Bigot who just says 'no' and doesn't even understand how this venue works.
`


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2014)

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread title is a lie.
> ...




Abu----one of the saddest accounts I ever read was the account of the last 
day of   MAGDA GOEBBELS------She was beautiful,  religious, refined  
and she even managed to have lots of kids.     Thruout the Nazi era she 
remained a faithful nazi and with GRACE AND STYLE----She caught the eye 
of  Adolf abu ali-----and he----disdaining his own gang moll   EVA---chose 
Magda as his official hostess.    He attended her wedding  (a second marriage)
with  JOSEF GOEBBELS   and the graceful Magda became a devoted 
helpmate to the BOTH -----ever charming and ever pious and ever devoted to 
her kids  (I think she had six--one from the first marriage---he oldest boy)
At the end----in the Berlin Bunker---she never faltered----she worked hard 
to cheer the somewhat anxious and depressed adolf, cared for her kids and 
when the situation was clearly about to end----POURED HER THOUGHTS into a 
letter to her eldest son who was at the front lines.     She wrote ---that he 
should MAINTAIN HIS LOYALTY TO THE GREAT CAUSE---BELIEVE ITS PRECEPTS---
AND BE BRAVE.     She then shoved cyanide down the throats of her five small 
ones and ---then down her own throat------SHE WAS FAITHFUL TO THE PARTYLINE---
NO MATTER WHAT ----TO THE END. 

    see?       now do you understand  Sherri?     she has a cause-----Magda made 
          Josef Goebbels and his creed HER CAUSE        and Sherri adopted a 
          similar cause----to be faithful to it----NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread is a perfect illustration of Projection, a Zionist projecting his own Zionist hate in his own heart and mind and soul onto those he hates, Muslims.
> 
> What a lie this thread is,  started by a lying Zionist who posted a propaganda video with a false title alleging killing  when the video depicted no killing.
> 
> ...



Do you even know anything about Chacour or his books?  You had to have gotten this #$%^ off one of your propaganda sites.  Chacour's book was about 70 years ago and it is mostly heresay not of his own witness.  Most of his claims are unproven or have been proven false.
Are you aware that it is legal in gaza to crucify a christian?  Has been for several years.  Not by jews, but by muslims.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

You are a Zionazi liar.

You claim Muslims are killing Palestinian Christians.

Name and document these Christians now being killed.




abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread title is a lie.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

Israel crucified a teenage Palestinian Christian in Gaza in the First Intifada, documented by Archbishop Elias Chacour. 

Jews do like crucifixion.

There was Jesus.

Then came the opportunity to crucify in Gaza.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a perfect illustration of Projection, a Zionist projecting his own Zionist hate in his own heart and mind and soul onto those he hates, Muslims.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are a Zionazi liar.
> 
> You claim Muslims are killing Palestinian Christians.
> 
> ...



Learn to read and watch videos you idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Zionazi liar.
> ...




Toast     can you not read english------sherri already told you that it is 
jews doing all the killing in the Middle east-----and the world
                 LEARN TO READ


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

It happened.


Archbishop Elias Chacour of the Melkite Church in Galilee documented a case of a crucifixion of a 19 year old Christian teenager in Gaza right after the beginning of the First Intifada. He documents this in his book We Belong To The Land.*He actually traveled to Gaza and personally spoke to the Palestinian woman whose house the murdered youth was drug from by IDF soldiers,*who accused him of throwing stones. He was beaten, tortured, tied to a vehicle crucifixion style, and drove around by soldiers in the IDF for hours, apparently until he died. His body was returned to the family the next day.


The Palestinian Christian crucified by the IDF was 19, his name was Khader Tarazi. The story of his crucifixion appears on pages 185-186 of Elias Chacour's book, We Belong To The Land.*


According to the neighbor whose home Khader was drug from, Um Issam, "One of the soldiers, apparently crazy with rage, lifted Khader over his head and slammed his body to the cement floor. According to Um Issam, Khader then lay motionless, blood pouring from his mouth and eyes, while yet another soldier kicked him in the genitals. Khader was then dragged out of the house and thrown face down on the hood of the jeep, his head hanging down over the front and his feet straight back toward the windshield. His arms were stretched outward and tied down in a crucifixion position. The soldiers then began beating him again, witnessed by scores of people who had now gathered. Blood gushed from his mouth and nose, running down the front of the jeep." Pgs 185-186


To continue the story of what happened to Khader, the soldiers drove away with him still tied in a crucifix position to their jeep. They drove around for a long time, periodically beating him. The parents were told the next day he was dead. The Israeli authoritiese told the parents he had died of a heart attack and the body was at a government hospital in Beersheba, about 50 kilometers away inside Israel. The body was not given to the family until 2/10, the back was broken, his right front skull fractured, bones in each arm and the right hand broken, and there were multiple lacerations all over the body. An autopsy had been done, the long abdominal chest wound having been stitched up. And there were curious slits up the fronts of his legs, that had been crudely stitched closed. The examining* doctor photographed the mutilated body.










SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel crucified a teenage Palestinian Christian in Gaza in the First Intifada, documented by Archbishop Elias Chacour.
> 
> Jews do like crucifixion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnPc38P6WbA]Israeli Persecution of Christians in the Holy Land - 60 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2014)

sherri lied again-------she described a concocted story about a person who was beaten
to death-----and died of  cardio respiratory arrest due to multiple injuries---
such a death has nothing to do with    "crucifixion" -----which is a form used by 
first persians---then greeks-----and ultimately in a huge klling fest by ROMANS ---
rome built its empire on the procedure------but it was abolished by constantine--
circa 300 AD  in favor of more creative forms of death by torture 

Death by crucifixtion is caused by   PULMONARY FAILURE-----the person slowly suffocates 
and is assciated with-----in the process---- developing pulmonary edema     At autopsy--
the weight of the lungs would be markely increased       "how much did his lungs weigh, 
sherri?       Death by crucifixion takes a  REALLY LONG TIME  which is why the romans 
liked it so much  --------it is a big show for them -----like the LIONS eating humans circuses 
that they enjoyed -----and later the  massive death by torture shows called the  
AUTO DE FE   of the Inquisition-------which is a kind of forerunner of the LYNCHINGS 
favored in the  OLD SOUTH           right sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

To the people in Palestine and Christians there in Gaza,  it was a crucifixion.

But Jews still keep denying they crucified Jesus too, even as The Bible says it happened.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are a Zionazi liar.
> 
> You claim Muslims are killing Palestinian Christians.
> 
> ...



In which country?  Which continent?  That is a lot of instances to go back through.  One year?  Two?  More?

I might suggest you not call people a liar when they are just trying to inform you about what you seem to be misinformed about.

37 Muslim nations persecuting Christians
Relentless jihad against Christians, in life and in death - The Commentator
Nun: Slain Christians? blood drained and sold
Bomb attacks on Christians in Baghdad kill 37 | Fox News
There is some 40,000 more news articles on just one search engine though without skimming through the pages I don't know how far back they go or how many are covering the same story.

You might want to tone down the attitude a few notches, it becoming annoying, especially since you rarely seem to have a clue.

If you don't know, ask someone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2014)

The claim made in thread title is Muslims are killing Palestinian Christians.

The video in OP does not support this claim.

Nothing supports this claim .

WHERE are Muslims killing Palestinian Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The claim made in thread title is Muslims are killing Palestinian Christians.
> 
> The video in OP does not support this claim.
> 
> ...




seems to me that would depend on what you call  "palestinian christians"     Are 
we defining  "palestine"  according to HERODOTUS ????


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Zionazi liar.
> ...



PALESTINIAN MUSLIM CLERIC URGES ALL ARABS TO KILL JEWS, CHRISTIANS, AND AMERICANS WHEREVER THEY HAPPEN TO LIVE!
Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians - Vidéo Dailymotion
LiveLeak.com - Palestinian Muslims hate and kill Palestinian Christians
Palestinian Mufti: Muslims? Destiny Is to Kill Jews | FrontPage Magazine
Palestinian Areas « Christian & Church Persecution
Palestinian Christians ?not really Arabs,? says senior Israeli lawmaker | The Electronic Intifada
Prince Charles? plea to Muslims to stop killing Christians | The Christians


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

For discussion.      as to the issue of  WHO IS ARAB and WHO IS NOT-----

    the formal definition of an   ARAB------is a person whose MOTHER TONGUE 
    iS ARABIC-----that's lots of people----Muslims,  Christians and Jews----because just 
    as the BRITISH EMPIRE was vast   (which is why I  speak english)-----the arab 
    muslim empire was vast.  --------HOWEVER----the fact is that --in general---arabic 
    speaking jews do not call themselves  "arabs"      In my experience----when an 
    arabic speaking jew says   "ARAB"  -----he is referring to muslims.    I am not entirely 
    sure how  arabic speaking christians   IN GENERAL   see the issue----it is clear to me 
    that a whole lot more arabic speaking christians self describe as "arabs"----but by 
    no means -----all.        Lately with  ARABIST  ideology on the rise----to wit---arab 
    spring and all that rot.   -----WHO IS ARAB   becomes a real issue ------
    Ok out there-----WHO IS ARAB.       roudy    are you arab?   (you miserable arrogant 
    iraqi)        aris ----are you arab?          anyone else-------uhm ---
    sherri?     sherri---take my advice -----NEVER ACCUSE AN IRANIAN OF BEING 
    AN ARAB............especially if he is armed


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> For discussion.      as to the issue of  WHO IS ARAB and WHO IS NOT-----
> 
> the formal definition of an   ARAB------is a person whose MOTHER TONGUE
> iS ARABIC-----that's lots of people----Muslims,  Christians and Jews----because just
> ...



Red head phoenician, though it was blond as a child.  Thanks to my mom I'm a global mutt, I have branches from all over the place.  I've been around arabs for half of my life, but I don't think of myself as arab, too american on my mom's side.  Parents did not raise me as most other children.  Arabic was my third language, not my first in school.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You cannot blame Palestinians for what people are doing outside Palestine, makes no sense at all.
> 
> I see no Muslims killing Palestinian Christians.
> 
> ...






 By the same token you can not blame Israel and the Jews for what happens outside of Israel.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 22, 2014)

I made three two week trips to the Holy Lands before the Six Day War. Sometimes my driver was Arab and the guide was Christian.. If course there were far more Christians in Palestine back then.. Likewise in Lebanon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2014)

When they go in Lebanon and kill 20000 Lebanese, as they did in 1982, of course I blame Israel for those they murdered there.

When they open a refugee camp they guard to facilitate a massacre, in Sabra and Shatila, of course I blame Israel 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot blame Palestinians for what people are doing outside Palestine, makes no sense at all.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Leave sherri alone----her kith and kin blamed jews for the bubonic plague too.
She cannot be blamed for the filth of her culture and creed


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When they go in Lebanon and kill 20000 Lebanese, as they did in 1982, of course I blame Israel for those they murdered there.
> 
> When they open a refugee camp they guard to facilitate a massacre, in Sabra and Shatila, of course I blame Israel
> 
> ...



Concerning Sabra and Shatilla, why do you never bring up the people who ACTUALLY committed the Massacre. Christian Arabs. The fact that you ignore this once again exposes your EXTREME BIAS


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > When they go in Lebanon and kill 20000 Lebanese, as they did in 1982, of course I blame Israel for those they murdered there.
> ...



It gets messy.. The Christians were armed by Israel who wanted to overthrow the Lebanese govt and install a mid-level Christian military office that would be Israel-friendly.

The Palestinian refugees up-ended the demographics of Lebanon almost overnight..

To understand what the strategy was read Moshe Dayan and Sharrett.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > When they go in Lebanon and kill 20000 Lebanese, as they did in 1982, of course I blame Israel for those they murdered there.
> ...




silly  toastie      DA JOOOOS  made them do it-----after that---- DA JOOOOS  slipped aphrodisiac chewing gum into the pockets of innocent muslim girls, too.     
You do not understand just how SNEAKY    DA JOOOOOS     are


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



From about 1953 the Israelis coveted the fertile soil and rivers of Lebanon.. There were many incursions into Lebanon with backhoes and dump trucks.. and armed soldiers in pick up trucks that followed. They were small massacres of farm families who ran at them screaming...  armed with shovels and hoes.

I used to listen to the BBC and VOA in Arabia.. 

Read Moshe Dayan.. he details the provocations that they implemented over a period of years to justify an invasion of Lebanon.

Its hardly a tribute to the people who were to be a light unto the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





thanks for yet another    chapter in  THE ANNALS OF ISLAMO NAZI CRAP----

-------in fact there was some sort of issue about  SYRIA and the GOLAN HEIGHTS---
but never lebanon------try to get your act together.      The story about shipping 
soil out of Lebanon-----is -----something even sheherazade would find humorous

Interestingly enough-----the   southern part of  Lebanon is NOTORIOUSLY   so 
INFERTILE and LACKING IN WATER------that there is no farming or industry there 
at all------even drinking water for the hezbollah's civilian shields   has to be SHIPPED 
in ----in bottles.      the area south of the Litani river that borders Israel is a 
WASTE LAND--------take a nap   SHAAR    you are losing it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2014)

Israel let the militia into the camp to kill, they even lit up the night sky with flares to facilitate the killing. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > When they go in Lebanon and kill 20000 Lebanese, as they did in 1982, of course I blame Israel for those they murdered there.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is it "Islamo-Nazi crap"?  That seems to be your signature stamp of disapproval.


I haven't read Moshe Dayan, so can't comment on that - however, it's relatively easy to look up info on Lebenon.

Their primary agricultural area is the Beqaa Valley which runs along the east from north to south.

Beqaa Valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> From the 1st century BC, when the region was part of the Roman Empire, the Beqaa Valley served as a source of grain for the Roman provinces of the Levant. *Today the valley makes up 40 percent of Lebanon's arable land.* The northern end of the valley, with its scarce rainfall and less fertile soils, is used primarily as grazing land by pastoral nomads, mostly migrants from the Syrian Desert. *Farther south, more fertile soils support crops of wheat, corn, cotton, and vegetables, with vineyards and orchards centered around Zahlé.* The valley also produces hashish and cultivates opium poppies, which are exported as part of the illegal drug trade. Since 1957 the Litani hydroelectricity projecta series of canals and a dam located at Lake Qaraoun in the southern end of the valleyhas improved irrigation to farms in Beqaa Valley.



From historical times, it does sound like agricultural land to be much coveted.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2014)

Israel has long coveted the Litani River in Lebanon.

THAT Is a known and documented fact.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2014)

Israel Wants the Litani River Water and Farmlands

"
The fact that Israel is trying to destroy all of Lebanon, not just Hezbollah, is clear by their bombing of Christian villages and other infrastructure that has nothing to do with Hezbollah.What Israel really wants is control of Lebanon by a puppet government, but also covets the Litani River and the lands it irrigates--very good cropland that is the heart of the Bekka Valley, which is the heart of Lebanese agriculture. Israel also wants the electricity the dams and the Litani generate--so that they may use this for more of their "settlements" and, just like Hitler, they want this area but use different names for their taking of the land of others."


Display Entry Page


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2014)

Monday, August 30, 2010

Israel Wants The Litani River Desperately: Israel Threatens War With Lebanon (Again!

The Zionist in Israel have now been desperately looking for a new source of fresh water, and this is where the Litani River comes into play.... The Litani River gets its source from the melting snows of the mountains of Lebanon, and it flows south and then west into the Mediterranean Sea just below the Lebanese city of Tyre. * This fresh water river has been coveted by the evil Israelis for decades as a method of solving their severe water drought, but the problem is that the Litani River does not flow through Israeli territory, and its closest approach to the state of Israel is about 15 km north of the Israeli border.

Northerntruthseeker: Israel Wants The Litani River Desperately: Israel Threatens War With Lebanon (Again!)


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel let the militia into the camp to kill, they even lit up the night sky with flares to facilitate the killing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question. Learn to read


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot blame Palestinians for what people are doing outside Palestine, makes no sense at all.
> ...




oh don't bother trying to reason or talk sense to her......  she works in one mode...

muslim GOOD.. jewish BAD


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has long coveted the Litani River in Lebanon.
> 
> THAT Is a known and documented fact.



The majority of the conflicts around the world are, at their heart, a conflict over who controls scarce resources and in the Middle East, , who has access to it, and who controls that access - water is very much a scarce resource and effects national security  so I'm not surprised it would generate conflict.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel has long coveted the Litani River in Lebanon.
> 
> THAT Is a known and documented fact.



who documented it------ACHMADINEJAD or   NUSKHARAH ALLAH?       If the Litani 
river is so valuable-----why is LEBANON south of the Litani a waste land? -----
no industry ---no agriculture---no nothing-----except missile launchers and human 
shields       
the only people who want it are those eager and optimistic baby brain smashers 
from  Iran

Kinda funny-----Iran is supporting  their  mercenaries south of the Litani river---
because it borders  Israel     AND    Hezbollah in Yemen--- in areas 
that border SAUDI ARABIA ------For those who do not know Iranians----of 
all people in the world -----IRANIANS DEMAND VALUE FOR THEIR MONEY ---
----and right now they are supporting  Mercenaries on the Israeli border---
and on the  SAUDI BORDER        do the math


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has long coveted the Litani River in Lebanon.
> ...



ill go with that being a contributing factor...

in my opinion the majority of conflicts around the world and throughout time...... are all religion based.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I will broaden that one to   IDEOLOGY based------religion being a subset of 
the more broad category  IDEOLOGY


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



ill go with that too..

religion is for idiots.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I think religion is one of the reasons but not the main reason.  Religion in many cases an identity - and just as often that identity might be tribal, ethnic or religious.  Ultimately I think most conflicts can be traced to who controls what: land, water, newly discovered mineral or petroleum reserves.  When you have a weak or corrupt central authority national identification no longer offers security in conflict, but religious or tribal or ethnic relationships do.  I think a good example is in Sudan and South Sudan which endured a brutal 20-yr civil war and is now undergoing yet another internal conflict in South Sudan.  The initial conflict that led to the splitting of the country was a result of bad post-colonial policies, unequal government treatment between the north and the south, ethnic/religious/tribal differences and resources, particularly oil discovered in the north/south border areas.  Southern Sudan has erupted into further conflict and it's not religion.  Anyway - that's my opinion.  I think if you track a conflict historically, quite often religion is a mask for deeper issues.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wow.  I actually agree with Rosie on that.  Don't worry.  Won't happen again.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...




try again     the  Beqaa valley and the wastelands south of the Litani 
river  AIN't THE SAME PLACE          as nice as is the Beqaa valley-----it is 
something that Israel could never hold-----it is located an a valley 
convenient to hill tops  between  Lebanon and Syria---from which 
your colleagues could easily simply toss bombs or shoot at the heads of 
jews below as a Hobby.      In fact right now----both sides seem to be 
shooting at  Syrian refugees huddled right there in that self same 
valley  ----------as a jew----I will assert-----even for a free fig tree---
I would not move into the  Beqaa valley      Israel would be better off 
trying to occupy a rice paddy in North Korea


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## abu afak (Jan 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel Wants the Litani River Water and Farmlands
> 
> "The fact that Israel is trying to destroy all of Lebanon, not just Hezbollah, is clear by their bombing of Christian villages and other infrastructure that has nothing to do with Hezbollah.What Israel really wants is control of Lebanon by a puppet government, but also covets the Litani River and the lands it irrigates--very good cropland that is the heart of the Bekka Valley, which is the heart of Lebanese agriculture. Israel also wants the electricity the dams and the Litani generate--so that they may use this for more of their "settlements" and, just like Hitler, they want this area but use different names for their taking of the land of others.Display Entry Page


'TodaysAlternativeNews' by Sam Hamod?
You complain about others links but you Drool up more Biased/parochial/Ma'an links than ANYONE else.

It seems to me that if Israel really wanted the Litani river, they were fully capable of taking and holding Many times since 1948.

`


----------



## abu afak (Jan 29, 2014)

*Gaza Christians long for days before Hamas cancelled Christmas*
_Since the Palestinian Authority left the Gaza Strip, festive celebrations and displays of crucifixes have become taboo_
Phoebe Greenwood in Gaza City
Gaza Christians long for days before Hamas cancelled Christmas | World news | theguardian.com



> When the Latin patriarch came to Gaza's Holy Family church to celebrate Christmas mass last week, he instructed a full house of Catholic and Orthodox families to pray for reconciliation. As the archbishop, Fouad Twal, stood at the lectern in Gaza City, Fatah and Hamas leaders were meeting in Cairo attempting to mend differences that have divided the Palestinian factions for four years and rendered Gaza a besieged Islamist enclave.
> 
> Of the 1.5 million Palestinians now living in the Gaza Strip, fewer than 1,400 are Christian and those who can are leaving. The church hopes reconciliation will bring them back.
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 29, 2014)

Egypt Christians In Crossfire After Clashes Kill Dozens (UPDATE)
Monday, January 27, 2014 (2:54 pm)

By BosNewsLife Middle East Service

CAIRO, EGYPT (BosNewsLife)-- Egypt's minority Christians faced new threats Monday, January 27, after scores of people were killed in weekend clashes between security forces and protesters on the third anniversary of the country's 2011 uprising.

Most people were killed Saturday, January 25, the official date of the popular revolt that toppled autocrat Hosni Mubarak. Witnesses said deadly fighting erupted between police and supporters of deposed President Mohamed Morsi and some non-Islamist protesters in several parts of the country.


----------

